# Shackled City Adventure Path (Chars Selected)



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

*Char guidelines:* [sblock]

I will be taking 4 more chars for this game.

Lvl 1 or 0 lvl ECL 1 chars will be considered.

32 pt buy

Races allowed: All core races are allowed, and I am  willing to consider a non-core race from the Races "Of" series and Eberron setting with good background story. 

Classes allowed: All core classes are allowed, and I am willing to consider non-core class from the Complete "X" and Eberron setting with good background story of how they are trained in this class. Sorry though, no psionics.

Starting wealth: Max for starting class.

Hit points: Max for 1st, average hps for each level.

All I ask is that the chars be from or around the immediate are of Cauldron. [/sblock]

*Local Hero Traits:*[sblock]

As the chars will be from Cauldron, or the nearby area of the city, I want to give all the chars a chance to take some specific traits to work into how their char is played. Each trait comes with a slight bonus and drawback and if taken should be a constant aspect of your char. If it is taken but never introduced into the story, I have no problem with asking for the trait to be removed. This is a purely optional thing to be considered, and I do not want anyone to feel as if they are forced into it. 

*Plague Child**- One of your ancestors lived during a time of great illness. You are especially resistant to diseases, but find the prospect of becoming sick yourself horrifying.[sblock]

*Benefit:* You gain a +2 bonus on all saving throws made to resist the effects of disease.

*Drawback:* You suffer a -2 morale penalty on saving throws against fear in places of heavy disease and sickness or when fighting creatures that are diseased or can inflict disease with a spell, supernatural ability, or extraordinary ability.

*Roleplaying Ideas:* Your parents told you harrowing tales about the illness that destroyed your ancestors, and your dreams are haunted by visions in which you catch the disease and slowly fade away.[/sblock]

*Demonscarred*- One of your ancestors was a half-fiend. As a result, you carry some of that taint in you.[sblock]

*Benefit:* Regardless of your actual alignment, spells and spell-like abilities with the evil descriptor treat you as if your alignment were evil. Magic items are similarly fooled. An unholy blight spell, for example, won't damage you, no matter what your actual alignment is.

*Drawback:* Regardless of your actual alignment, spells and spell-like abilities with the good description treat you as if your alignment were evil. Magic items are similarly fooled. A holy word spell, for example, will harm you even if you are good aligned.

*Roleplaying ideas:* You are moody, gloomy, and have a short temper.[/sblock]

*Dream Haunted*- Your dreams are haunted by strange visions of tortured landscapes and deformed monsters. In some of the dreams, you are the deformed monster.[sblock]

*Benefit*: You are used to fatigue, and suffer no penalty when you become fatigued. When you become exhausted, you are instead treated as if you were fatigued.

*Drawback:* You suffer a -2 penalty on saving throws against effects that cause madness or insanity, and on saving throws against sleep effects. If you are normally immune to sleep effects, you lose that immunity.

*Roleplaying Ideas*: You are always tired, though not to the point of fatigue. You tend to nod off when bored, and sometimes find it difficult to remember minor, relatively unimportant bits of information.[/sblock]

*Long Shadowed*- You are descended from a tribe of indigenous people who died out as a seperate tribe mny centuries ago. Still, this tribe's penchant for necromantic magic runs in your blood.[sblock]

*Benefit:* You automatically stabilize if reduced to negative hit points. When you take damage from negative energy, you reduce the actual damage you take by five points.

*Drawback:* Healing magic works poorly on you. Whenever you regain hit points from magical healing, you gain 1 less point of healing per character level you possess to a minimum of one point per die rolled.

*Roleplaying Ideas:* You are somewhat morbid and intrigued by death and undeath, even if these interests are purely to learn more of your enemies.[/sblock]

*Mark of the Beast*- One of your ancestors was a lycanthrope. Select a predatory animal of your choice; that animal feels a mystic bond with you.[sblock]

*Benefits:* Animals have a strange reluctance when they attack you, and suffer a -2 penalty on all attack rolls against you. If you have the wild empathy ability, you gain a +1 bonuson wild empathy checks.

*Drawbacks:* You suffer a -4 penalty to saving throws made to resist lycanthropy and take a +1 point of damage from attacks made with silver weapons.

*Roleplaying Ideas*: You have a curious animal magnitism that is at once intriguing and disturbing. You manners may be a bit crude, but you are loyal to your friends.[/sblock]

*Nobility*- You were born into a noble family.[sblock]

*Benefit:* You start play with an additional 200 gp, and gain a +1 bonus on all Diplomacy and Intimidate checks made against the citizens of Cauldron or the nearby villages. Certain NPCs you may encounter in this campaign may react more favorably to your presence.

*Drawback:* You are well known and recognizable, and suffer a -4 penalty on Disguise rolls made against citizens of Cauldron or the nearby villages. Certain NPCs you may encounter in this campaign may react more negatively to your presence.

*Roleplaying ideas:* You might be haughty, impatient, or condescending to others. You might spend money frivolousy, believing that there will always be more income to be had.[/sblock]


*Scarred Soul*- You've led a particularly tough life. Perhaps you're an orphan, or maybe you suffered some sort of traumatic experience as a child. Whatever the cause, your childhood experiences have left you jumpy and haunted.[sblock]

*Benefits:* You gain a +2 bonus on initiative checks.

*Drawbacks:* Your experiences have left your mind less able to deal with trauma, and as a result you suffer a -1 penalty on all Will saves.

*Roleplaying Ideas*: You are quick to anger, jumpy, and possibly even a bit hyperactive. You're prone to feelings of paranoia and unfounded fear.[/sblock]

*Scion of Surabar*- You are a descendent of the man who discovered Cauldron, helped settle the region, and aided in the defeat of a demonic army.[sblock]

*Benefit:* Pride in your lineage girds your mind and soul. You gain a +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear, death effects, and insanity or confusion.

*Drawback:* Demons that encounter you in this region can instinctively sense your lineage and connection to their old enemy, and gain a +1 morale bonus when attack rolls and weapon damage rolls when attacking you.

*Roleplaying Ideas:* You are proud of your heritage, and quick to anger if another mocks it. You find demons intolerable, and some might see you as haughty or imperious.[/sblock]

*Touched in the Head*- You are a little crazy.[sblock] 

*Benefit:* Your mind is disorganized and chaotic. You gain a +1 bouns on all saving throws against mind-affecting effects, save for those that cause confusion or insanity.

*Drawback:* Your inability to concentrate for long makes you suffer a -1 penalty to all Wisdom based skill checks.

*Roleplaying Ideas:* You have a number of strange quirks (whistling off key, eating meat raw. a nervous tic, a tendency to scream at odd moments, and so on) that can make you quite difficult to get along with.[/sblock]

*Wyrm Blooded*- One of your ancestors was a half-black dragon. You have some sort of distinctively draconic feature, be it reptilian eyes, scales on the back of your hands, or tiny vestigal horns on your head.[sblock]

*Benefit:* You gain a +4 bonus on all saving throws against acid effects, a +2 bonus on Swim checks, and a +1 bonus on Listen and Spot checks.

*Drawback:* Your body isn't quite as limber as it should be. You take a -1 penalty on Reflex saves.

*Roleplaying Ideas:* You have an intesity about everything you do, and your emotions are powerful and often difficult for you to control.[/sblock]

*= Gnomish Char only[/sblock]

*General Information *[sblock]

*Standard week:*

Day	Activity
Starday	work
Sunday	work
Moonday	work
Godsday	worship
Waterday work
Earthday	 work
Freeday	 rest

*Common Calendar:*

Each month is 28 days long, each festival is 7 days long.

Month/festival	Season
-_Needfest_	midwinter
Fireseek	             winter
Readying	             spring
Coldeven	             spring
-_Growfest_
Planting	             low summer
Flocktime	             low summer
Wealsun	             low summer
-_Richfest_	midsummer
Reaping	             high summer
Goodmonth	high summer
Harvester	high summer
- _Brewfest_
Patchwall	             autumn
Ready’reat	autumn
Sunsebb	             winter	

A year is 364 days long.

Two moons:
•	Luna, large, pale, cycles in 28 days
•	Celene, small, aquamarine, cycles in 91 days[/sblock]

*Cauldron*[sblock]

Built inside the mouth of a dormant volcano, the town Cauldron is aptly named. The town's buildings, tightly packed and built from volcanic rock and wood, line the inner bowl of the volcano. Cobblestone roads form concentric circles around a small lake of cold water, which fills the volcano's basin. Although the town's sewage seeps into the lake, local clerics routinely purify the water for the citizens of the city in exchange for a sizable charitable donation to each of their temples from the Lord Mayor, Orbius Vhalantru.

A 50-foot-tall fortified wall of black malachite encircles the city, tracing the outer rim of the volcano. Four roads descend the outer walls of the volcano, becoming major thoroughfares that lead to the other towns and distant sites. The districts nearer to the rim of the city tend to be occupied by the upper class families and elite merchants. The closer one gets to the center of town (and the closer to the pungent odors of the central lake), the shoddier the construction and the more dangerous the back alleys.

Most people get around Cauldron on foot, although the town has its share of wagons and carriages, most of the owned by the merchants and nobles.

The hot days of summer have rolled into autumn, and with its passing overcast days that allow brief flashes of sunshine before unleashing a drizzling rain have become the norm. Also the air has begun to have a chill in it as the nights grow longer, and many in the town grumble and speak of the bad omens this chill wind brings.[/sblock]

*History*[sblock]

Over 600 years ago, the towns of Redgorge and Cauldron were founded by Surabar Spellmason, a great wizard from Sasserine.  Numerous profitable mines attracted prospectors and adventurers to the area.  

The rim of the extinct volcano acts as a natural defense against the local monsters.  This, along with the discovery of underground complexes below the city, favored Cauldron’s growth over the centuries.

Several decades ago, rainy winters resulted in massive flood damage to the lower reaches of Cauldron.  As the local churches have successfully dealt with this annual problem, The Flood Festival is founded.  

Seven years ago, a plague of filth fever struck Cauldron.  Several hundred people die before the plague is brought under control.[/sblock]

*Common Knowledge about Cauldron*[sblock]

Cauldron’s Concentric Streets
Obsidian Avenue (outer most)
Magma Avenue
Lava Avenue
Ash Avenue (inner most)
Crater Lake - lies at the center of the city[sblock]

*Temples in Cauldron*[sblock]

*Cathedral of Wee Jas*
•	Obsidian Ave southeast
•	impressive tower, one of the most beautiful in Cauldron
•	responsible for dealing with unclaimed dead, and maintaining catacombs 
•	maintained by a large staff of about 25

*Church of St. Cuthbert*
•	Obsidian Ave north
•	two-story church with white marble walls with veins of vivid blue
•	inscription above doors: “Within law lives hope”
•	maintained by a medium sized staff 

*Shrine of Pelor*
•	Magma Ave south
•	simple yellow tower, 60 feet tall
•	maintained by a solitary cleric

*Temple of Lordly Might (Kord)*
•	Obsidian Ave southwest
•	simple stone two-story church; lower floor is mostly a large open air arena
•	many statues depicting creatures in competition
•	sponsor sporting events throughout the year
•	maintained by a large sized staff[/sblock]

*Meeting Places*[sblock]

*Coy Nixie:* High-class tavern and dancehall.
*Cusp of Sunrise:*High-society club; membership by invitation only.
*Drunken Morkoth Inn:*Caters to traveling merchants and adventurers.
*Laughing Horse Inn:* Lower cost inn catering to adventurers.
*Minuta’s Board:* Low cost inn and flophouse.
*Slippery Eel Tavern:* Working class watering hole.
*Tipped Tankard Tavern:* Best food and drinks for common folk.[/sblock]

*Shops*[sblock]

*Back 0’ Beyond Outfitters:* Provides equipment for adventurers and hunters, including trap making supplies and bows.
*Garthun Imports:* Specializes in alcohol, tobacco, gourmet sweets and seafood.
*Gurnezarn’s Smithy:* Regarded as the finest smith in town; independent of the Lathenmire family.
*Lathenmire Smithies (four locations):* Association of blacksmiths, weaponsmiths and armorsmiths; under the control of the Lathenmire family; near monopoly of arms and armor in Cauldron.
*Maavu Imports:* Specializes in rare and unusual books.
*Penryn's Creations:* A small magic shop that includes various clockwork mechanisms, animated toys, and magic items of all types.
*Skie’s Treasury:* Buys and sells magic items.
*Sure Foot Livery:* The only livery in town.
*Tygot’s Old Things:* Well-stocked antiquity shop; frequently buys old documents and art objects.
*Weer’s Elixirs:* Alchemical items and potions.
*Westkey’s Map Emporium:* Good selection of regional, local, building and treasure maps.
*Zanathor’s Provisions:* General store with reasonable prices.[/sblock]

*Other Points of Interest*[sblock]

*Bluecrater Academy:* One of the tallest buildings in Cauldron; where most youth go to learn a trade; upper floors consist of libraries and research offices; maintains registry of tutors, including arcane casters.
*Duskhaven Moneylenders:* Offers reasonable loans; money changing services for associated guild members, including exchanges for gems and secure banking services.
*Jarran’s Playhouse:* Local theater company; caters to middle class merchants.
*Lakeside Park:* Park along Crater Lake; popular fishing point for children; includes pavilion where the Lord Mayor makes occasional announcements.
*Tinkers’ Guildhall:* Odd looking building made of a patchwork of materials and uneven surfaces; supplies and support for Cauldron’s non-traditional artisans.
*Town Guard Barracks:* The guard hires mercenaries; offers martial training; houses an underground prison.
*Town Hall:* Land, property and historical archives are kept here; maintains registry of legal advocates; money changing services for Cauldron citizens, including bars of precious metal for large denominations.[/sblock]

*Local Currency*[sblock]

*Uniform Coin Elements*

All coins printed in Cauldron have a small 'hole' cut in their centers. Initially this was done for to very practical reasons - 
1 The first was to reduce the 'cost' of the currency by reducing the metal needed even if the saving was not substantial.
2 The second reason was to thread the coins together on a thick string to carry around a person's waist. 

Today the practice is retained for traditional reasons and to symbolize Cauldrons volcanic foundations within the dormant volcanoes mouth.

*Copper 'Common'*

When debate about the currency of Cauldron was first being debated amongst the new nobles, dignities and businessmen of the new town, the copper coin was almost not included in the currency. The nobles of the town argued that the copper coin found in most countries of the world were unsightly and rarely used except by the commoners. Eventually the merchants and businessmen convinced the nobles to print the coin so that the 'commoners' would have a coin to use.

This is where the term 'Copper Common' comes from. A coin for the commoners.

*Silver 'Steadier'*

The criminals of Cauldron are executed in front of the town hall for the most heinous of crimes. Before the headsman swings his axe to behead the wrongdoer must pay the headsman his wage - a silver piece - ensuring a quick death. Criminals who choose not to pay the headsman can expect a haphazard job sometimes taking numerous blows before the unfortunate criminal is finally beheaded and feels no more. 

Paying a silver to 'steady' the headsman’s axe is considered money well spent and is where the term ‘Steadier’ comes from. 

*Gold 'Tumbler'*

Cauldron was initially colonized, founded and eventually constructed by Sundabar Spellmason. When the popular mayor of the time died their was great debate as to his successor. To alleviate any conflict the nobles decided to give the post to a distant descendent of Sundabar. The poor fop was both arrogant and stupid and did not realize the truth behind his distant appointment and was thrilled to lead the city to a new golden age. The nobles had agreed to use the fellow as a figurehead and lead the city jointly, at least in theory. 

In an attempt to promote his unusual appointment, the nobles decided to spread lavish tales of his royal heritage, importance and grandeur and to hold a grand celebration for his arrival. Rather than endear him to the people, this instead began to alienate him.  

For months the citizens of Cauldron were forced to pay increased taxes in preparation of the ‘royal’ visit. Much of the local food and produce began to be stowed away for the Royal celebration and many of Cauldron’s poor began to go hungry. By the time the young fop had made his lengthy journey to the city, the citizens of Cauldron were disgruntled and far from welcoming.

As the fop arrived with much fanfare and paraded through the city he could sense the people’s obvious hostilities. In an attempt to alleviate their anger the fop choose to board a local fishing boat, fill it with food, sail around the inner lake and toss the food to the hungry citizens. What happened next became legendary in Cauldron.

Whether it was the weight of the food or the barrage of vegetables that the citizens hurled back at the astonished sovereign, the boat overturned sending the beleaguered fop tumbling into the dirty water. The roar of laughter as the fellow bobbled in the watery mix of food and flotsam was enormous while the fop dragged himself to the shore thoroughly embarrassed and looking like a drowned cat. He left for home that very night, the celebrations were cancelled and the food distributed back to the markets and onto the citizens table.

To this day the Cauldron gold coin has the depiction of the current mayor on one side. To the citizens of Cauldron the mayor is known as the ‘Fop’ after the poor fellow who ‘tumbled’ into the lake and the coin his face adorns –  Gold Tumbler.  

*Platinum 'Cusp'*

The Cusp of Sunrise is a very old, traditional and exclusive club in Cauldron. It was formed very early in Cauldron’s history and has always been a haven for nobles and the wealthy from the toils of modern living. The common citizens of Cauldron are as likely to be allowed membership into this club as they are to own one of Cauldron rare platinum coins and Cauldron’s nobles are the only ones likely to possess a platinum coin in the first place.

It is a fact that Cauldron’s nobility rarely use platinum coins for little other than as ‘chips’ in the game of ‘Gems’ in the club or to pay for drinks, food or services therein. 

This is where the term ‘Cusp Coin’ or simple ‘Cusp’ originated.[/sblock] 

*Towns and Villages*[sblock]

*Cauldron (small city)*
•	Population: 7,500 adults
•	Authority figures: Lord Mayor Severn Navalant (male human); the Mayor’s office has been held by the Navalant family for 200 years; Severen is well liked by the populace
•	Mixed population, with significant halfling and gnome communities, although all races are present
•	Town emblem: a watchful eye wreathed in flames

*Hollowsky (village)*
•	Population: 460 adults
•	Economy: brewing, plantation farming
•	East of Cauldron

*Kingfisher Hollow (large town)*
•	Populaiton: 2,100 adults
•	Economy: plantation farming, exotic wood
•	Northeast of Cauldron

*Redgorge (village)*
•	Population: 600 adults
•	Economy: farming and mining
•	South of Cauldron

*Sasserine (large city)*
•	Population: 22,000 adults
•	Coastal city on Jeklea Bay
•	north of Cauldron, 2-3 days travel

*Gradsul (large town)*
•	northwest of Cauldron, about 7 days travel[/sblock]

*Other Sites of Interest*[sblock]

*Demonskar*– Deep in the jungle there is a crater where a great city once stood.  It is reported to be infested by demons to this day, 

*Eagles Hold* – A convocation of friendly giant eagles to the south of Cauldron has reportedly been harassed by gargoyles.

*Ganitor Mines* - These mines run by the Taskerhill family recently dug into an undiscovered cavern; green smoke began billowing out the mine, preventing its operations from continuing.

*Eskanburg* – A dwarven noble is attempting to settle a new mining village north of Cauldron, and is hiring adventurers to secure the area. 

*Haunted Village* – This is a ruined settlement in the foothills south of Cauldron.  It is rumored to be haunted by powerful undead.

*Jarl Khurok’s Keep* – Years ago, a powerful frost giant, Jarl Khurok, united all of the ogre and giant tribes in the region far southeast of Cauldron.  A band of adventurers assassinated him; no one knows what lurks in the abandoned keep.

*Lair of Hookface* – Somewhere to the far north of Cauldron lays the lair of a great dragon. He has not stirred in about a century, and everyone is happy with leaving the place alone. 

*Lucky Monkey* – This is a roadhouse on the way to Sasserine.  It has a chapel to Fharlanghn, which is occasionally visited by a wandering cleric.  It lies to the northwest of Cauldron.

*Tower of Bagrains* – This tower, supposedly founded by an apprentice of Surabar Spellmason, lies off of the road leading to Kingfisher Hallow; it is reported to be protected by an unearthly glow.[/sblock]

OOC Thanks:[sblock]I would like to say thanks to RPGenius site for having this info in various places and will gladly take it down if any take offense to it. I hope it helps to enrich the game for all those taking part in it.[/sblock]


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

As the title says, I am going to reopen this game and hopefully RL will not hinder me like it did with my first launching. I am not going to promise we will see the end of the path, but I am going to do all I can to get through the end of the first installment and we can go from there.

I will be taking three additional chars, but it will not be first come first serve. The recruiting is open until Wed night and I will make my choices by Thursday morning.

There are two confirmed chars at the moment, but the other positions are still open.

Legildur - Whisper Gnome Rogue 1 [sblock](you may want to redo stats since I raised the char buy to 32 pts)[/sblock]
Malvoisin - Prospect Wizard

I am going to try to keep this fun and easy going, so I look forward to the ideas you all may have to submit.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2006)

So you need melee sorts and some sort of healer, yeah?


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

Both of those could work well, but if you would prefer to submit a support class you can do that also.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for holding a spot for me, Phyrrus!

I'll work on developing my character.

-Malvoisin


----------



## Mimic (May 12, 2006)

I have a 1st level elven monk I have aways wanted to play.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

Mimic: The guidelines on building the chars are in the upper threads and if you think the monk will fit within the bounds of what is up there, feel free to post it up. There is no rush at the moment since the deadline isn't today, but sooner is always better for me to go over it.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Thanks for holding a spot for me, Phyrrus!
> 
> I'll work on developing my character.
> 
> -Malvoisin




No problem. I liked the idea you had submitted to me before I switched threads, so that spot is yours.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2006)

How would you feel about a human paladin with faith that will eventually get shaken and take up darker means to protect his city? (i.e. a Lawful Good paladin eventually turning into a Lawful Evil blackguard -- who will fully cooperate with the rest of the party, as his goals haven't changed, just his methodology and view of "good.")

I think the idea of an evil character who behaves in a lawful and orderly manner to be an interesting one, but I appreciate that some folks will find an evil character inherently disruptive.

(Blame George R.R. Martin for this thought.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

I had a Favored Soul in a previous Shackled City game that died off--mind if I play it here (with tweaks for your game)?

Here's the previous incarnation of her.

```
[B]Name:[/B] Dowlee Meriweather
[B]Class:[/B] Favored Soul
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Ehlonna

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (08p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +10
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +1    +3    +1    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1    +1    +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3    +1    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0    +1    +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longbow                   +4      1d6          20x3
Dagger                    +2      1d3+1     19-20x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

[B]Feats:[/B]
Point Blank Shot

[b]Spells Known:[/b]
0 (5/day): -----
  Create Water
  Detect Magic
  Light
  Mending
1 (4/day): ----
  Bless
  Cure Light Wounds
  Divine Favor

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 8       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Diplomacy                  2    +3          +5
Heal                       4    +0          +3
Profession (Cook)          2    +0          +2
XXXX                       X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Longbow                 75gp  1.5lb
20 Arrows                 1gp  1.5lb
Dagger                    2gp   .5lb
Buckler                  15gp  2.5lb
Studded Leather          25gp    5lb
Backpack                  2gp   .5lb
-Bedroll                  1sp   1.25lb
-Rations                  2gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]13.75lb      [B]Money:[/B] 77gp  7sp 20cp (200gp accounted for)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              19.5 39.75    60    60   300

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 2'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 32lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Silver
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] White
```
*Appearance:* Dowlee has the frame of a typical halfling girl, but certainly doesn't have that sort of air to her. Her hair falls behind her in stark contrast to her eyes and skin. She spends quite a bit of time outside, but her skin doesn't seem to notice. Her physical differences make her a peculiar looking halfling, so she tends to try to cover herself up in longs sleeves and pants. Her clothing isn't fancy, but is nonetheless finely crafted and she keeps everything fairly clean and well-kept. When she speaks, her voice is strong but kind.

*Background:* Dowlee's parents were a Druid and a Sorcerer and raised her in a fairly small community. She doesn't actually have a lot of physical traits in common with her parents, so that raises some questions in those critical of her parents, but her parents claim Dowlee was kissed when in her mother's womb and that has made her special. The parents were kind and served to protect and care for their community, and when Dowlee was old enough, she wanted to do the same thing to others. Her parents knew that she was kissed by the gods for a reason, so they didn't try to stop her from leaving and left her with the words, "Do all the good you can, but remember what will be will be."

So, Dowlee went off and travelled, with pure intentions. Unfortunately, not everyone she encountered had the same intentions. A few weeks after setting off, Dowlee was jumped by some odd masked men. She didn't have anything very valuable on her, so she didn't lose much, but nonetheless she was beaten unconscious and then left by a river to die. Ehlonna must have been watching over her, though, because she was saved. A strange man happened upon her body. The river was washing away most of the blood, so although she was a mess, she did not look as bad as she could have. The strange man took care of her and nursed her, but she was able to take care of herself after a relatively short amount of time. The man, Remen, became her protector, and she his. The two watch out for each other now as he fights and she backs him up. They live in Cauldron where there is always something new happening.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> How would you feel about a human paladin with faith that will eventually get shaken and take up darker means to protect his city? (i.e. a Lawful Good paladin eventually turning into a Lawful Evil blackguard -- who will fully cooperate with the rest of the party, as his goals haven't changed, just his methodology and view of "good.")
> 
> I think the idea of an evil character who behaves in a lawful and orderly manner to be an interesting one, but I appreciate that some folks will find an evil character inherently disruptive.
> 
> (Blame George R.R. Martin for this thought.)




If the game progressed that far I would you allow you to play him to the first time that he would betray the party to support his own view of "good". At that point he would become an NPC under me.

That is still very far down the road though, so I would prefer to see what he would be at the moment he joined the party and go from that point for the selection process.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I had a Favored Soul in a previous Shackled City game that died off--mind if I play it here (with tweaks for your game)?




Adjust her as you would like for submission and we can go from there. Since the Favored Soul falls in under the Complete "X" catagory, I would like to see how she adjusted to being able to call upon her power so easily while other priests have to train. (As well as any other background you might want to include)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2006)

Oh, my theory is that a well-played _Lawful_ Evil sort wouldn't be significantly more brutal than most player characters. I don't forsee betraying anyone particularly, but simply the character being a man of deeply shaken faith who turns to something very dark instead.

I'll get together a paladin soon, using the Nobility trait.


----------



## Mimic (May 12, 2006)

I was looking at the traits and found this one Demonscarred - Now I have always wanted to try playing a warlock and I figure these two would go hand in hand but I thought that I would ask first considering some people don't like the warlock class.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

Mimic: 

I am open for the warlock class, but like I told Jdvn1 about the Favored Soul, I want to see a well thought out char premise. While I do like the "X" classes, I think they require more thought behind them and I want to make sure that how you see them portrayed fits with how I see them.

So if the extra elbow grease behind them will not be a problem, then submit away.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Oh, my theory is that a well-played _Lawful_ Evil sort wouldn't be significantly more brutal than most player characters. I don't forsee betraying anyone particularly, but simply the character being a man of deeply shaken faith who turns to something very dark instead.
> 
> I'll get together a paladin soon.




Anti-heroes walk a thin line with me as I feel most things that LE players want to do, a LN char could do as well. That means if we are still going strong when his faith begins to falter, we will be discussing it a great deal because if the party can notice it, then the church he belongs to will certainly know it as well and seek to restore a soul in trouble.

Looking forward to seeing the first stage though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Adjust her as you would like for submission and we can go from there. Since the Favored Soul falls in under the Complete "X" catagory, I would like to see how she adjusted to being able to call upon her power so easily while other priests have to train. (As well as any other background you might want to include)



 You may have missed my qiuck-edit that includes the character sheet (with a background).

I can go into more detail on the background, of course, but I was mostly concerned with initial concept at the time.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You may have missed my qiuck-edit that includes the character sheet (with a background).
> 
> I can go into more detail on the background, of course, but I was mostly concerned with initial concept at the time.




The initial concept is fine as it is true that there are very few partial albino halflings in the world and it will make keeping tabs on her easier as she gains fame/infamy. 

Do the tweaks as you would like, but I am interested in her relation to the other clergy of her faith and other things along those lines.


----------



## TresGeek (May 12, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Malvoisin - Prospect Wizard



Heh. I was going to submit the idea of a "Wizard Archaeologist/Explorer", someone who has a heavy interest in exploring deep, dark places and uncovering the ancient artifacts of centuries past. I assume that's too similar to a Prospect Wizard? Unless you'd allow them both, in which case perhaps they could have teamed up to work together -- or maybe they directly compete with each other.

Otherwise, how about a simple Dwarven Fighter intent on drinking, adventuring and becoming $$$ filthy rich $$$?


----------



## Phyrrus (May 12, 2006)

TresGeek said:
			
		

> Heh. I was going to submit the idea of a "Wizard Archaeologist/Explorer", someone who has a heavy interest in exploring deep, dark places and uncovering the ancient artifacts of centuries past. I assume that's too similar to a Prospect Wizard? Unless you'd allow them both, in which case perhaps they could have teamed up to work together -- or maybe they directly compete with each other.
> 
> Otherwise, how about a simple Dwarven Fighter intent on drinking, adventuring and becoming $$$ filthy rich $$$?




Submit whichever one you feel you can enjoy the best and let it ride from there. I will tell you that I would consider the mage in the "support" role the 5th slot is filling instead of the must fill position. The fighter would get a closer look due to the fact the party needs to have a melee slot filled when decision time comes.

I also have no problem with two mages, so if you really want that one and it beats out the others in the 5th slot then the two of you could figure out your roles in the group.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Oh, my theory is that a well-played _Lawful_ Evil sort wouldn't be significantly more brutal than most player characters. I don't forsee betraying anyone particularly, but simply the character being a man of deeply shaken faith who turns to something very dark instead.
> 
> I'll get together a paladin soon, using the Nobility trait.




Whizbang:

Wanted you to have the breakdown of the trait to work into your history. The noble family will be a lesser one, but besides that the rest is up to you. Falling within the bounds of the information presented above as always..

Nobility trait: [sblock] You were born into a noble family.

Benefit: You start play with an additional 200 gp, and gain a +1 bonus on all Diplomacy and Intimidate checks made against the citizens of Cauldron or the nearby villages. Certain NPCs you may encounter in this campaign may react more favorably to your presence.

Drawback: You are well known and recognizable, and suffer a -4 penalty on Disguise rolls made against citizens of Cauldron or the nearby villages. Certain NPCs you may encounter in this campaign may react more negatively to your presence.

Roleplaying ideas: You might be haughty, impatient, or condescending to others. You might spend money frivolousy, believing that there will always be more income to be had.[/sblock]


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I was looking at the traits and found this one Demonscarred - Now I have always wanted to try playing a warlock and I figure these two would go hand in hand but I thought that I would ask first considering some people don't like the warlock class.




Mimic:

Wanted to give you the info on the Demonscarred trait to work into your concept. Unlike the Nobility trait, I will keep which ancestor passed this trait to you a secret until such time as you need to know who and what it was.

Demonscarred: [sblock] One of your ancestors was a half-fiend. As a result, you carry some of that taint with you.

Benefit: Regardless of your actual alignment, spells and spell-like abilities with the evil descriptor treat you as if your alignment were evil. Magic items are similarly fooled. An unholy blight spell, for example, won't damage you, no matter what your actual alignment is.

Drawback: Regardless of your actual alignment, spells and spell-like abilities with the good description treat you as if your alignment were evil. Magic items are similarly fooled. A holy word spell, for example, will harm you even if you are good aligned.

Roleplaying ideas: You are moody, gloomy, and have a short temper. [/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 13, 2006)

That's perfect, it matches up exactly with what I was planning.

(First name to be determined) Oathsworn (later to be (First name to be determined) Bloodsworn) is the youngest son of a minor house, not likely to inherent anything, ever, and superfluous even to the family's business interests, so his mother pushed her religious beliefs on her youngest son, and told him the best way to serve the family and Cauldron was to enter the church as a knight of Heironeous. The son's passion is on behalf of the people and state of Cauldron, with his paladinhood as his righteous weapon.

Of course, faith in Cauldron is not faith in Heironeous, and his paladinhood is a castle built on a sandbar, no matter sincerely it was built ...


----------



## Mimic (May 13, 2006)

That's great, I love it.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> That's perfect, it matches up exactly with what I was planning.
> 
> (First name to be determined) Oathsworn (later to be (First name to be determined) Bloodsworn) is the youngest son of a minor house, not likely to inherent anything, ever, and superfluous even to the family's business interests, so his mother pushed her religious beliefs on her youngest son, and told him the best way to serve the family and Cauldron was to enter the church as a knight of Heironeous. The son's passion is on behalf of the people and state of Cauldron, with his paladinhood as his righteous weapon.
> 
> Of course, faith in Cauldron is not faith in Heironeous, and his paladinhood is a castle built on a sandbar, no matter how sincerely it was built ...




Just a fyi that Cauldron doesn't have a standing temple to Heironeous, but if the family was willing to hire a priest/knight to come in and personally tutor the youth that is fine. If you want to keep it totally local the choices are Kord, Pelor (although the church is in shambles at the moment), St. Cuthbert, and Wee Jas.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 13, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Submit whichever one you feel you can enjoy the best and let it ride from there. I will tell you that I would consider the mage in the "support" role the 5th slot is filling instead of the must fill position. The fighter would get a closer look due to the fact the party needs to have a melee slot filled when decision time comes.
> 
> I also have no problem with two mages, so if you really want that one and it beats out the others in the 5th slot then the two of you could figure out your roles in the group.




To be honest, I envision Othmar as being more of a support character than anything.  I am seriously considering making a Conjurer specialist, with prohibited schools of Necromancy and Enchantment.  While Evocation spells wouldn't be off limits to him, I think he'll focus more on Abjurations for protective spells, Transmutations for buffs, and Conjurations to summon creatures.  Two arcane casters could certainly work well enough together, although my concern is that it could leave the party a bit too physically fragile.

I welcome any comments.

Malvoisin


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> To be honest, I envision Othmar as being more of a support character than anything.  I am seriously considering making a Conjurer specialist, with prohibited schools of Necromancy and Enchantment.  While Evocation spells wouldn't be off limits to him, I think he'll focus more on Abjurations for protective spells, Transmutations for buffs, and Conjurations to summon creatures.  Two arcane casters could certainly work well enough together, although my concern is that it could leave the party a bit too physically fragile.
> 
> I welcome any comments.
> 
> Malvoisin




If you are thinking of taking him having a support mage, I would recommend a Diviner who just has the Summon Spells on scrolls as you go up in level if you want to bring them into play. With the Diviner, you only have to give up one school and you gain that extra True Strike to play with at the lower levels.

Also with that mindset, it will definately make me look at the role of the 5th char a great deal closer to see how his role will be.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 13, 2006)

[sblock=Stats]
*Remen, Reborn to the City, Wolf Marked  * 
Male Human
CN-CG Medium humanoid
*Init:* +2; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +3
*Languages:* Common, *whatelse?*, *whatelse?*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 14 [12], touch 12 [10], flat-footed 12 [10] 
[+2 Dex, +2 Leather Armor, [-2 Rage]]
*HD:* 1d12+1 (hp 13 [15]) 
*Resist:* 
Fort +3[+6] [+1[+3] Con, +2 Brb]
Ref +2 [+2 Dex]
Will +1[+3] [+1 Wis, [+2 Rage]]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 40 ft. (6 squares) [Fast Movement]
*Melee:* Scimitar +4 (1d6+3/18-20) 
[Scimitar+6 (1d6+5/18-20)] or
Scimitar +0 (1d6+3/18-20) and Longknife -4 (1d6+1/19-20)
[Scimitar +2 (1d6+5/18-20) and Longknife -2 (1d6+2/19-20)] or
*Ranged:* Dagger +4 (1d4+3)
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
Base Atk +1; Grp +4[+6] [+1 Bab, +3[+5] Str]
*Special Actions:* Rage [3/day]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 16 [20], Dex 14, Con 12 [16], Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Feats:* Extra Rage, *Feat*
*Skills:* 
Gather Information +2 (2cc)
Hide +4 (2cc, +2 Dex)
Knowledge (Local) +4 (2cc, +2 Int),
Listen +5 (4r, +1 Wis)
Move Silently +4 (2cc, +2 Dex)
Survival +5 (4r, +1 Wis)
Spot +3 (2cc, +1 Wis)
*Possessions:* Leather armor, Scimitar, Longknife [Shortsword], Torch (x10), Flint & Steel, Dagger (x3), 67gp, 9sp

[sblock=Mark of the Beast [Wolf]]
One of your ancestors was a werewolf. Wolves feel a mystic bond with you.
*Benefits:* Animals have a strange reluctance when they attack you, and suffer a -2 penalty on all attack rolls against you. If you have the wild empathy ability, you gain a +1 bonus on wild empathy checks.
*Drawbacks:* You suffer a -4 penalty to saving throws made to resist lycanthropy and take a +1 point of damage from attacks made with silver weapons.
*Roleplaying Ideas:* You have a curious animal magnitism that is at once intriguing and disturbing. You manners may be a bit crude, but you are loyal to your friends. [/sblock]


Spoiler



[100]-10-15-10-0.1-1-6


[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
He doesn't know who wanted his parents out of Cauldron, he doesn't know what the people he sees in the underground complexes are doing, he doesn't know anything beyond the rim of the volcano. He does know where to remain during the Flood, he does know who to speak with, he does know what the innkeeper does with the rats he sells: stew.

After his parents were murdered by someone he's yet to hear about, he was taken under the wing of an old man, an old man who knew the city upside down. When the old one entered the house, Remmen was still there, he hadn't left since finding his parents' corpses. 

_"Why had the old man entered my house?"_

Seven years ago, when the plague, his tutor disappeared from their home down in the underground complexes, after having taught Remmen enough so that he could survive down there... but he was alone, time became a torture and lack of purpose an executioner. To avoid madness, he took refuge in that part of the mind that just numbs all reasoning and memories... the time went by and he scarcely left the underground, for a period of six years he was a beast.

But then she appeared before him, she might have been lost, for sure she was lost, she was shivering and sobbing, fallen. He approached her as a wolf might approach a fallen doe... but when her eyes came into view, sky blue eyes with a silver streak, he was striken. Without a word he hauled her up his shouders and took her to the surface... his world had been breached, his life had been changed...

Altough he is in that feral, when he took her to the streets he wouldn't accept to leave her alone, and the first words to come out of his mouth, with a broken voice, were "I won't leave you" _Father, Mother, The Old Man_ "I'll help you not get lost"

At the time his attitude is quite similar to an animal's, little speech is used; it's not like he doesn't know to speak, when he does so it is with a heavy pronunciation, like he has to think the word as he is saying it.

He has turned out to know quite a bit about the town for someone found in such a state in the underground complexes. And he has been hanging out more within the city, making connections with people he should know. Or so he says... "The Old man told me knowing where you are is of great importance"
His speech improved; but he still isn't a chatterbox.

After that he first remembered her eyes, so it was for many nights... then he started to remember his life, to search for what he had buried, to recall the old one's teachings. And so he started going sporadically to the surface and learning what had been going on the last twelve years... He finally decided to come out to stay, those eyes are still looking at him in the night. [/sblock]

[sblock=Dowlee]
I imagined her as being kind of segregated because of being a bit off, but not overly so. Since she has some natural abilities as a healer, though, she became trained in the trade. I figure her job would be that of a travelling medic/healer.

I suppose the easiest thing would be that she was jumped while travelling and left for dead in a river.
-
"No matter when, where, or whom; if you you see them dastards ever again just point at them. My fangs will call them down." -Taps the pommels of his "fangs", his scimitar and his curved dagger- "At least teach them respect you, who helped me rise."

Her mere presence down there made more for him than he'll ever be able to do for her. And he knows it.
-
"I never got a good look at them. Their faces were masked, and I don't even know why they attacked me. They didn't steal anything either..." Dowlee is shaken by the experience, but seems to be recovering quickly.

A friendly face, then, was worth all the gold in the kingdom.
-----------------------------
So, did having something/someone to help/protect help him realize something about himself or something?
-
It's an instinct, calling him to protect those who are in similar situation as his. That is the first part.

The second part: Having someone to care about is a symbol for him, until now he had been taken care of, then he was alone, now it is something like "completing the circle". He's seen it down the sewers and up in the city, those who eat be eaten.

That brought him a purpose greater than "will I be able to eat tommorow?", basically awoke the human within him. Curiosity was the first thing moved when he saw her, but then other more human-like emotions/thoughts started returning.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Once clean, he is a somehow stocky built human about 1,60 in height and 60 cm. from shoulder to shoulder. Wiry but with strength in his muscles under normal skin, not tanned skin, but covered with multitude of small scars with a specially nasty one over his right eye.

Raven black hair (now freed from its tangles and grime which included some cutting there, leaving him with slightly-longer-than-short hair) and thick sideburns (that follow the hair's line) serve as a frame for thick factions, thin lips, and two deep emerald eyes. He could even be considered handsome.[/sblock]


Male Human
Barbarian 1
Project: Urban Ranger

(is the Urban Ranger ok?)


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> He doesn't know who wanted his parents out of Cauldron, he doesn't know what the people he sees in the underground complexes are doing, he doesn't know anything beyond the rim of the volcano. He does know where to remain during the Flood, he does know who to speak with, he does know what the innkeeper does with the rats he sells: stew.
> 
> After his parents were murdered by someone he's yet to hear about, he was taken under the wing of an old man, an old man who knew the city upside down. When the old one entered the house, Remmen was still there, he hadn't left since finding his parents' corpses.
> 
> ...




The Urban Ranger/Druid are both acceptable to me, but you are about two levels in the future at the moment. This game begins at level 1, but I definately like the roots of the idea. We would have to discuss how much knowledge he could recall of his time in the darkness, but I do like the char, especially if those silver eyes belonged to a woman no taller than a child with skin the color freshly fallen snow.


----------



## Legildur (May 13, 2006)

Phyrrus,

I still have Flannad (whisper gnome rogue) ready to go.  I'll double check later that he meets all the design rukes above.

Legildur


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Legildur:

Your position is secure and if you want to rework anything, now is the best time to do so. I know he already is going to have Hide and Move Silently checks out of this world, but if there was anything you wanted to shift or shuffle go ahead and once you are ready I will make the Rogue's Gallery for your's and Malvoisin's characters.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 13, 2006)

> We would have to discuss how much knowledge he could recall of his time in the darkness, but I do like the char, especially if those silver eyes belonged to a woman no taller than a child with skin the color freshly fallen snow.




Consider it a fact; I hadn't thaught about her height, but yes, that's the color of her skin.  

About discussing his memory, I'm open to your propositions.

I've been pondering about Mark of the Beast and Scarred Soul... maybe come more info?


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Consider it a fact; I hadn't thaught about her height, but yes, that's the color of her skin.
> 
> About discussing his memory, I'm open to your propositions.




I just want to make sure you still want to try this char at the intro level instead of the advanced position and after the selection process if you are one of the ones picked we can discuss what he does and doesn't know.

You may also want to work with JDVN1 on the possibility of a joint venture between your two chars to see if it is even something he would like to do.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 13, 2006)

oh, got it. Sure, no problem from me

I've been pondering about Mark of the Beast and Scarred Soul... maybe come some more info?

@ JDVN1: what do you say about it?


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Land Outcast:

Based on the snippet of your backstory, I think either one could fit you fine.

*Mark of the Beast*: [sblock]One of your ancestors was a lycanthrope. Select a predatory animal of your choice; that animal feels a mystic bond with you.

*Benefits:* Animals have a strange reluctance when they attack you, and suffer a -2 penalty on all attack rolls against you. If you have the wild empathy ability, you gain a +1 bonuson wild empathy checks.

*Drawbacks:* You suffer a -4 penalty to saving throws made to resist lycanthropy and take a +1 point of damage from attacks made with silver weapons.

*Roleplaying Ideas*: You have a curious animal magnitism that is at once intriguing and disturbing. You manners may be a bit crude, but you are loyal to your friends.[/sblock]

*Scarred Soul:*[sblock]You've led a particularly tough life. Perhaps you're an orphan, or maybe you suffered some sort of traumatic experience as a child. Whatever the cause, your childhood experiences have left you jumpy and haunted.

*Benefits:* You gain a +2 bonus on initiative checks.

*Drawbacks:* Your experiences have left your mind less able to deal with trauma, and as a result you suffer a -1 penalty on all Will saves.

*Roleplaying Ideas*: You are quick to anger, jumpy, and possibly even a bit hyperactive. You're prone to feelings of paranoia and unfounded fear.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (May 13, 2006)

I'll get Mark of the Beast... wolf; and see what to do from there onwards


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 13, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Just a fyi that Cauldron doesn't have a standing temple to Heironeous, but if the family was willing to hire a priest/knight to come in and personally tutor the youth that is fine. If you want to keep it totally local the choices are Kord, Pelor (although the church is in shambles at the moment), St. Cuthbert, and Wee Jas.



St. Cuthbert is even better.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2006)

Bong.

Y'know, when I made Dowlee, I put down her skin as 'white' but I meant 'caucasian' but a pale caucasian. Wow. Now, I kind of like the idea of having white skin, though. _That's_ why Phyrrus said 'partial albino'... Hm. So, Land Outcast, what would have happened between our characters?

Regarding Dowlee's relationship to clergy of Ehlonna... none to speak much of. She respects them more than clergy of other deities, but she's her own person. She follows Ehlonna, but since she doesn't spend time reading any religious texts, her knowledge of Ehlonna isn't much better than the average person's.

She's not a Cleric by any means. She is, however, devoted to Ehlonna. She tries her best to be a good person, and Ehlonna has blessed her with some divine gifts.

I see a Favored Soul's relationship to a deity similar to a Sorcerer's relationship to his dragon (for the sor's that have their arcane skills from a dragon) (though, of course, a deity is nothing like a dragon, so maybe it's not _that_ similar).


----------



## Question (May 13, 2006)

Could i play a duskblade by any chance? Also which setting is this game in?


----------



## Legildur (May 13, 2006)

Phyrrus,

I nearly missed the 32 point buy revision!!  None of the traits appeal to me, so I'll not take one if that is okay.  Also, your layout and information in the lead post are a fantastic resource!

Anyway, Flannad is rechecked and ready for posting to the RG when it is up.

Legildur

*Flannad of clan Flanath*
[SBLOCK=Flannad]
	
	



```
[b]Name:[/b] Flannad of clan Flanath
[b]Class:[/b] Rogue 1
[b]Race:[/b] Whisper Gnome
[b]Size:[/b] Small
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] Chaotic Good
[b]Deity:[/b] Olidamarra

[b]Str:[/b] 10 +0 	 [b]Level:[/b] 1[b]		  XP:[/b] nil
[b]Dex:[/b] 18 +4 [b]	 BAB:[/b] +0		  [b]HP:[/b] 8 (1d6+2)
[b]Con:[/b] 14 +2 	 [b]Grapple:[/b] -4[b]		  Dmg Red:[/b] nil
[b]Int:[/b] 14 +2 [b]	 Speed:[/b] 30ft.		  [b]Spell Res:[/b] nil
[b]Wis:[/b] 12 +1 [b]	 Init:[/b] +4[b]		  Spell Save:[/b] n/a
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0 	 [b]ACP:[/b] -0[b]		  Spell Fail:[/b] 10%
    
[b]          Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]	  10	 +0	 +0     +4    +1     +0	   +0	  15
[b]Touch:[/b] 15[b]	 Flatfooted:[/b] 11
    
		[b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]		0      +2	  +2
[b]Ref:[/b]		2      +4	  +6
[b]Will:[/b]		0      +1         +1
    
[b]Weapon          Attack Damage      Critical[/b]

Dagger (melee)    +1     1d3       19-20/x2
Shortsword        +1     1d4       19-20/x2

Shortbow          +4     1d4          20/x2
Dagger (thrown)   +4     1d3       19-20/x2
    
[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Gnome, Halfling, Terran.
    
[b]Abilities:[/b] Low-Light Vision, Darkvision 60ft., Favored class: Rogue;
Weapon Familiarity (gnome hooked hammer), +1 racial bonus on attack rolls
against kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against
monsters of the giant type, +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks,
+2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks; Rogue weapon & armour
proficiencies; Sneak attack (+1d6); Trapfinding.

[b]Spell-Like Abilities:[/b] 1/day -- silence (must be centered on Flannad's body),
ghost sound, mage hand, message. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + spell level.
    
[b]Feats:[/b] Tactile Trapsmith.
    
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 40	   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
[b]Skills	               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
Balance                  1    +4          +5
Climb                    2    +0          +2
Disable Device           4    +4    +2   +10
Escape Artist            1    +4          +5
Hide                     4    +4    +8   +16
Jump                     4    +0          +4
Listen                   4    +1    +2    +7
Move Silently            4    +4    +4   +12
Open Lock                4    +4    +2   +10
Search                   4    +4          +8
Spot                     4    +1    +2    +7
Tumble                   4    +4          +8
    
[b]Equipment:			    Cost      Weight[/b]
Armor, leather                      10gp        7lb
Shortsword                          10gp        1lb
Shortbow                            30gp        1lb
Arrows (20)                          1gp        3lb
Dagger                               2gp        0.5lb
Alchemists Fire                     20gp        1lb

Backpack                             2gp        0.5lb
Bedroll                              0.1gp      1lb
Blanket, winter                      0.5gp      0.5lb
Caltrops                             1gp        2lb
Case (map or scroll)                 0.1gp      1lb
Flint & steel                        1gp        -
Ink                                  8gp        -
Paper (10)                           4gp        -
Pouch, belt                          1gp        -
Rations, trail (per day) (x2)        1gp        0.5lb
Signal whistle                       0.8gp      -
Tindertwig (2)                       2gp        -
Tools, thieves', masterwork        100gp        2lb
Waterskin                            1gp        1lb
Whetstone                            1gp        1lb

[B]Coins:[/B]
Gold pieces (x5)                     4gp        0.1lb
Silver pieces (x5)                   0.5gp      0.1lb
[B]Total:[/B]                             200.0gp     23.2lb
    
			 [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight: (x3/4)[/b]       24   25-49 50-75    75   375
    
[b]Age:[/b] ??
[b]Height:[/b] 3'8"
[b]Weight:[/b] 33lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] gray
[b]Hair:[/b] light brown
[b]Skin:[/b] pale (light gray)
```
*Appearance:* 

*Background:* It had been a long year. A long year far from home. And a hard year. It seemed almost a lifetime ago that Flanadd of clan Falath had first ventured from his homeland in pursuit of a rogue halfling. The halfling went by the name of Rosco Hilltopple, but that was probably a simple alias. The worst part was the shame of it. The shame of a clan of Whisper Gnomes taken by a simple con and by a halfling. It was too much to bear. The clan's loss of a family heirloom was a disaster and disgrace, and they'd be the laughing stock of the families should word get out. Such was the shame that the deed was never spoken of again after the initial days.

It occurred during the celebrations for the matriach's 444th birthday - a momentous event. Many of the gnomes blamed themselves for the loss, citing that they should have seen it coming, or mentioned something they thought odd. But Rosco, or whatever his name really was, had been made welcome and had stayed for some time - it seems to make his plans and ingratiate himself; for he had, as Flanadd well knew, as he was one of many taken by the charismatic halfling.

As a young and impetuous gnome, Flanadd's blood boiled at the affront and the loss. Eventually he and his friend Skorlun Daergl swore an oath to each other to track down Rosco and see justice (and retribution) done.

'Twas a year ago that the friends set out with barely a word to anyone. And initially their hopes were high in returning to the clan as heroes. But as the weeks and months wore on, their morale subsided, and success looked less and less sure. Whoever Rosco was, he was elusive and left little sign of his passage - a glimpse by someone here, a victim there - just little things that a Whisper Gnome would recognise. And no sign of the heirloom either - so not even an option to steal it back or even buy it.

As time wore on, and each village and town began to look more and alike, funds ran out, and the friends were reduced to escalating their petty thievery to survive. But their luck ran out and a nasty encounter with the town guard left Skorlon dead and Flanadd with a badly wounded arm.

That was 2 weeks ago. The arm, now mostly healed thanks to a friendly priest, but a heart still heavy with the loss of his friend - particularly as he couldn't save him or even bury him without giving himself up (and he knew the penalty for that). Now Flanadd stands outside a bar, desperation increasing with no money, and no will to return home to an uncertain welcome. He licks his lips, wishing for the taste of a decent ale, and maybe a slice of warm bread, but more than anything else - a future![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bong.
> 
> Y'know, when I made Dowlee, I put down her skin as 'white' but I meant 'caucasian' but a pale caucasian. Wow. Now, I kind of like the idea of having white skin, though. _That's_ why Phyrrus said 'partial albino'... Hm. So, Land Outcast, what would have happened between our characters?
> 
> ...




You can blame the Da Vinci code book for me translating white skin to albino, especially after the description of her being touched by the goddess in the womb. I am glad that sparked a second round of creative ideas in your head though. 

Also don't forget that the point buy to design the character around is a 32pt system. You currently have only spent 28pts.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Could i play a duskblade by any chance? Also which setting is this game in?




The setting will be Greyhawk, but I am not familiar at all with a duskblade. Is it one of the new  classes in the PHB II? Or from some other source?

As I said in the intro posts, I don't object to any class (except psionics) and with a strong background/story (Legildur's whisper gnome is a prime example of what I am looking for when submitting a non-core race/class) I will definately consider it.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

Legildur:

Glad to see him back and better than ever. There isn't any pressure at all to take one of the traits and with how your char is designed none of them really "mesh" with him anyway, in my opinion at least.

I am glad you found the information helpful and I hope the others will as well when they submit the character sheets for review.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 13, 2006)

I wanted to give everyone a quick look at who and what had been proposed and accepted so far.

*Approved*
Flannad- Whisper Gnome Rogue 1 (Legildur was an original player in first run of this)
Othmar - Human Spec Wiz 1 (Malvoisin)

*Pending*

*Divine*
Dowlee Meriweather#- Halfling Favored Soul (Jdvn1)

*Melee*
Whizbang- Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert (Nobility trait)
TresGeek- Dwarven Fighter (unsure of this char at this time)
Remen#- Human Barbarian  (Land Outcast)(Mark of the Beast trait)
Weapon- Warforged Fighter (Stonegod)

*5th slot role*
Mimic- Elvish monk/ ??? warlock (Demon Scarred trait)
TresGeek- ??? Wizard Archaeologist (unsure of this char at this time)
Question- ??? Duskblade
KaintheSeeker- Aasimar

#=possible joint background between the two chars

There is still plenty of time until Wed to finish char sheets and to have char ideas worked out fully. I can already tell it will be a challange on who to pick especially if others keep submitting good ideas like you all have done so far.


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2006)

I have been thinking about two possibilities. Both are warforged, discovered at the same time.  I have some reasons for their existence in their backgrounds (its a mystery!) One is a fighter, the other an artificer. I have heard that SCAP is pretty brutal, so two front-line brawlers (and I plan on making the fighter pretty brawly) would be appropriate. The artificer would play a support role and be an okay second rank fighter; he would do buffing and focus on moving towards a "blastificer." I'd have fun playing either, though I am leaning towards the figther currently.

As an aside: I hope the final party has some people w/ a few more social skills. Perhaps the paladin or favored soul could pick them up. The Paizo adventures tend to require both.

I am posting the backgrounds now. Stats are elsewhere.
[SBLOCK=Weapon/Forge Background]Two years ago, quite a stir was created in Cauldron when a group of explorers, supposedly "reclaiming" artifacts from a supposed ruin tied to the famous Surabar Spellmason, master crafter and archmage, discovered two massive adamantine boxes. Both were ornately carved, one with a stylized solider, the other with a stylized smith. The boxes, found in some sort of laboratory, could not be opened, so the explorers hefted them back to Cauldron, hoping to gain fame and glory from their unveiling.

Through the efforts of the group's bard, a large crowd gathered at the Cusp of Sunrise. Anyone who was anyone was their; the common rabble were not to be present at such an important event as the unmasking of the founder's great works. The party's mage had finally determined how to open the contraptions, and on that day, Cauldron would be surprised. Tension built, a big show was made, and finally, the boxes were opened!

Each swung open ponderously, the grating of metal on metal filling the room. Stale air from days past temporarily choked up the front row, but then the light finally illuminated what was inside. And what was inside? Two humanoid looking constructs, crafted from metal, wood and other materials. One was larger than the other, more "muscular" if such a thing could be said, both they seemed otherwise the same. The crowd clapped and cheered at such a site. Then, the unthinkable happened.

They _talked_. "Weapon Unit #3F ready." "Forging Unit #3E ready."

Such a thing was unheard of! _Talking_ constructs! And indeed, after the initial shock wore off, the men and woman of high society discovered that these creations were _sentient_---they had memories (though very limited, impressions only of their creation), could feel emapthy, and even pain (though the longsword used to harm the one was quite damaged as well). 

The Construct Conundrums (as they were called) were the talk of  high-society for the next few months. It was discovered that they could be healed and thus were partially living, though reconstruction spells worked better. One, "Weapon", was much more adept at the military arts, while the other, "Forge", was a master crafter, able to infuse magic for a limited time into its creations. The adventuring party which discovered them became quite rich through arranging of shows, demonstrations, and the like.

Things would not remain that way. High society can only caught by one diversion for so long. In addition, the local churches, realizing that these "creatures" seemed to be feeling and perhaps possessing a soul, petitioned for their release from their effective captivity. Through a series of events, this was eventually granted. The adventuring group left town, high society stopped caring, and Weapon and Forge were left on their own.

This was a difficult transition period for the two contructs, but eventually they found employment elsewhere---Weapon as guard and Forge as a crafter, both for Penryn's Creations. Their presence helped business, of course, but both had a deep down feeling that they were not fulfilling their greater purpose, whatever that was. They would often wonder about who created them, how, and why, and where they others like them elsewhere?[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Weapon/Forge Appearance and Personality]The two Construct Conundrums are easy to tell apart. Weapon, the martial one, is easily taller and bulkier than Forge, the crafting one. Weapon holds "himself" more stiffly, and can easily lift very heavy loads and perform repetive tasks for long periods of time. Forge has a more relaxed stance, and can often be found fidgeting. There is another distinction between the two---Weapon has a very obvious scar in his adamantine plating where his "handlers" first demonstrated that he could feel pain.

Weapon and Forge are both new to the world. They have few experiences in it, and thus come off a bit naive (thus, their low Wisdom). Of the two, Forge has the stronger personality---"he" is curious and openly questions others about life and philosophy. Weapon is significantly more introverted, and rarely starts a conversation by his own. However, both have a keen intelligence, though Forge is by far the more eurdite.

Though new to the world, both have appearantly created memories pertinent to their design---Weapon has a keen grasp of tactics and weaponplay, and Forge intuitively understand the creation of things. They have a deep seated need to display these skills, and enjoy their usage.

Weapon is a dedicated protector, and will not stop performing his tasks or duties one started until completed. He does not know how to lie, and this can cause some problems. Forge is more creative, and more easily distracted by his "art"; this creative spark also gives him creative license in some of his "truths." Forge is by no means flighty, however.[/SBLOCK]
Anyone, feel free to read the background, as it could help identify where possible character links could occur.

Let me know your thoughts/preferences.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 13, 2006)

> So, Land Outcast, what would have happened between our characters?




Well...


> Seven years ago, when the plague, his tutor disappeared from their home down in the underground complexes, after having taught Remmen enough so that he could survive down there... but he was alone, time became a torture and lack of purpose an executioner. To avoid madness, he took refuge in that part of the mind that just numbs all reasoning and memories... the time went by and he scarcely left the underground, for a period of six years he was a beast.
> 
> But then she appeared before him, she might have been lost, for sure she was lost, she was shivering and sobbing, fallen. He approached her as a wolf might approach a fallen doe... but when her eyes came into view, sky blue eyes with a silver streak, he was striken. Without a word he hauled her up his shouders and took her to the surface... his world had been breached, his life had been changed...




At the time his attitude is quite similar to an animal's, little speech is used; it's not like he doesn't know to speak, when he does so it is with a heavy pronunciation, like he has to think the word as he is saying it.

Altough he is in that state, when he took her to the streets he wouldn't accept to leave her alone, and the first words he pronounced with a broken voice were "I won't leave you" _Father, Mother, The Old Man_ "I'll help you not get lost"

Depending on how much time they've spent together, he has turned out to know quite a bit about the town for someone found in such a state in the underground complexes. And he has been hanging out more within the city, making connections with people he should know. Or so he says... "The Old man told me knowing where you are is of great importance"
Again, depending on how much time went by, his speech has improved; but he still isn't a chatterbox.

[sblock=Description]Once clean, he is a somehow stocky built human about 1,60 in height and 60 cm. from shoulder to shoulder. Wiry but with strength in his muscles under normal skin, not tanned skin, but covered with multitude of small scars with a specially nasty one over his right eye.

Raven black hair (now freed from its tangles and grime which included some cutting there, leaving him with slightly-longer-than-short hair) and thick sideburns (that follow the hair's line) serve as a frame for thick factions, thin lips, and two deep emerald eyes. He could even be considered handsome.[/sblock]

What'd you say?


----------



## Question (May 13, 2006)

Yes a duskblade is form PHBII. It is basically a fighter/wizard hybrid with the ability to cast in light armor(eventaully going up to med with heavy shields) and some spells. The class is very demanding and students need to be focused and determined.

Im not quite sure where my PC would be learning to be a duskblade in cauldron. Perhaps he could take the scion of surabar trait, which might help explain it(Perhaps one of his ancestors down the line was one).


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2006)

Here are the stats for Weapon and Forge. Backgrounds are above.

[SBLOCK=Weapon, Warforged Fighter 1]Weapon CR 1 (0 xp)
Male-personality warforged fighter 1
LN Medium living construct 
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen -2, Spot -2
*Languages* Common

*AC* 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18; light fortification
*hp* 13 (1 HD); *DR* 2/adamantine
*Immune* poison, sleep effects, paralysis, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickness effects, energy drain
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +1, *Will* -2

Spd 20 ft.
*Melee* cold iron heavy flail +5 (1d10+7/19-20)
*Melee* alchemical silver bastard sword +5 (1d10+6/19-20)
*Melee* slam +5 (1d4+6)
*Base* Atk +1; *Grp* +5
*Attack Options* Power Attack
*Combat Gear* _oil of repair light damage_

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 6, Cha 6
*Feats* Adamantine Body, Power Attack
*SQ* Warforged traits
*Skills* Climb +5, Craft: Armorsmithing +5, Jump +5
Possessions combat gear plus cold-iron heavy flail, alchemical silver bastard sword, scroll of repair light damage, backpack, artisan tools (armorsmithing), 5 torches[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Forge, Warforged Artificer 1]Forge CR 1 (0 xp)
Male-personality warforged artificer 1
N Medium living construct 
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen -2, Spot -2
*Languages* Common

*AC* 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18; light fortification
*hp* 6 (1 HD); *DR* 2/adamantine
*Immune* poison, sleep effects, paralysis, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickness effects, energy drain
*Fort* +0 *Ref* +3, *Will* -+0

Spd 20 ft.
*Melee* longspear +0 (1d8/x3)
*Melee* morningstar +0 (1d8)
*Melee* slam +0 (1d4)
*Base* Atk +0; *Grp* +0
*Combat Gear* _oil of repair light damage_, _scroll of repair light damage_

*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 6, Cha 14
*Feats* Adamantine Body, Scribe Scroll
*SQ* artificer knowledge, artisan bonus, craft 20 xp, disable trap, infusions, infuse self, item creation, warforged traits
*Skills* Appraise +7, Concentration +4, Craft: Armorsmithing +7, Craft: Weaponsmithing +7, Knowledge: Arcana +7, Spellcraft +7, Use Magic Device +6
Possessions combat gear plus longspear, morningstar, dagger, backpack, artisan tools (armorsmithing), 3 sunrods, 37 gp[/SBLOCK]

It is important to note that each comes with a purchased arcane scroll of _repair light damage_; a free gift to the mage of the party.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 14, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> If you are thinking of taking him having a support mage, I would recommend a Diviner who just has the Summon Spells on scrolls as you go up in level if you want to bring them into play. With the Diviner, you only have to give up one school and you gain that extra True Strike to play with at the lower levels.
> 
> Also with that mindset, it will definately make me look at the role of the 5th char a great deal closer to see how his role will be.




An excellent suggestion!  Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 14, 2006)

Phyrrus,

I envision Othmar as being more than a little 'eccentric.'  Perhaps the Touched in the Head local hero trait would be appropriate?  Can you offer a bit more detail on what this might mean in terms of game mechanics?

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

Malvoisin:

Here is the trait.

*Touched in the Head:*[sblock] You are a little bit crazy.

Benefit: Your mind is disorganized and chaotic. You gain a +1 bouns on all saving throws against mind-affecting effects, save for those that cause confusion or insanity.

Drawback: Your inability to concentrate for long makes you suffer a -1 penalty to all Wisdom based skill checks.

Roleplaying Ideas: You have a number of strange quirks (whistling off key, eating meat raw. a nervous tic, a tendency to scream at odd moments, and so on) that can make you quite difficult to get along with.[/sblock]

Let me know if you would like to see one of the others also.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Yes a duskblade is form PHBII. It is basically a fighter/wizard hybrid with the ability to cast in light armor(eventaully going up to med with heavy shields) and some spells. The class is very demanding and students need to be focused and determined.
> 
> Im not quite sure where my PC would be learning to be a duskblade in cauldron. Perhaps he could take the scion of surabar trait, which might help explain it(Perhaps one of his ancestors down the line was one).




Since I don't have the PHBII, I am going to have to turn down this one. I have all of the Complete "X" books, Dragon Compendium, and most of the other books. There are many hybrid classes to be found in the other sources if you think you might be interested in something else.

Sorry to shut that one down for now, but I just can't afford to buy another book at the moment.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2006)

Drat! Mimic beat me to the Warlock.. was thinking Demonscarred Teifling Warlock (though it's self evident! )

Hmmm.. IF there is still room for another playere when I get done with class today..

How about... a Assimar Ranger/Rogue with the 'otherworldly' element being more 'fae' than clestial.. I'll post more when I'm not late for Class.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

Stonegod:

While I like the idea behind them, I would really like for you to tell me which one you would like me to consider when I am picking chars on Wed. I am fine with either one, with the exception that the starting gold for the chars at lvl 1 wouldn't allow Weapon to have masterwork quality weapons (cold iron and Alchemical Silver).

Just let me know which one you want to go with, and I will update the list accordingly.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Drat! Mimic beat me to the Warlock.. was thinking Demonscarred Teifling Warlock (though it's self evident! )
> 
> Hmmm.. IF there is still room for another playere when I get done with class today..
> 
> How about... a Assimar Ranger/Rogue with the 'otherworldly' element being more 'fae' than clestial.. I'll post more when I'm not late for Class.




There is still plenty of time (selection is Wed) to submit an idea, but if you take an ECL race, you will be playing a lvl 0 char until you reach the first level. I have my own method of scaling back their abilities, both racial and class, to keep it balanced across the board.

I have no problem with his lineage coming from fae.

Looking forward to seeing the idea.


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> While I like the idea behind them, I would really like for you to tell me which one you would like me to consider when I am picking chars on Wed.




I prefer Weapon, as I have played a Forge-like before (but I think keeping both int he background is appropriate). In addition, that just introduces race wierdness instead of race and class wierdness.



			
				Phyrrus said:
			
		

> JI am fine with either one, with the exception that the starting gold for the chars at lvl 1 wouldn't allow Weapon to have masterwork quality weapons (cold iron and Alchemical Silver).




From my reading of the DMG/SRD, only adamantine requires masterwork; the others do not (and thus there is not +1 to hit in any of those weapons). If you rule differently, I will update accordingly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Since I don't have the PHBII, I am going to have to turn down this one. I have all of the Complete "X" books, Dragon Compendium, and most of the other books. There are many hybrid classes to be found in the other sources if you think you might be interested in something else.
> 
> Sorry to shut that one down for now, but I just can't afford to buy another book at the moment.



 Oh, Dragon Compendium... great book. I'd consider playing something from there if I didn't already like my Favored Soul.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> You can blame the Da Vinci code book for me translating white skin to albino, especially after the description of her being touched by the goddess in the womb. I am glad that sparked a second round of creative ideas in your head though.
> 
> Also don't forget that the point buy to design the character around is a 32pt system. You currently have only spent 28pts.



I haven't read Da Vinci Code (is that bad for a bookseller?)--I've been busy with other books. I've heard mix talk about it (some say it's good, some say it's bad, almost everyone says Holy Blood Holy Grail is better...)

Anyway, I haven't had a chance to upgrade Dowlee. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Well...
> ...
> What'd you say?



I'm not sure that actually answers my question. How about this...
What did I tutor you in? My character doesn't have much of an Int or Wis to speak of, and my skills only include Heal and Jump. Did we have a strictly work-type relationship or were we close?

If my departure is a mystery to you, I can probably come up with some sort of reason for my having left. But now that we've encountered each other again, do you still see me as a tutor? Would, in this case, a tutor be more of a caretaker since you're emotionally scarred?

That sort of thing. What kind of interaction would you foresee? I'm not sure Dowlee is much of a teacher, unless it's very basic information. She could probably take care of someone, though.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I prefer Weapon, as I have played a Forge-like before (but I think keeping both int he background is appropriate). In addition, that just introduces race wierdness instead of race and class wierdness.
> 
> 
> 
> From my reading of the DMG/SRD, only adamantine requires masterwork; the others do not (and thus there is not +1 to hit in any of those weapons). If you rule differently, I will update accordingly.




This is what happens when I try to do things at 2am. You are correct that it is just an additional cost aspect, sorry about that. If you can afford them, then keep them in the inventory.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't read Da Vinci Code (is that bad for a bookseller?)--I've been busy with other books. I've heard mix talk about it (some say it's good, some say it's bad, almost everyone says Holy Blood Holy Grail is better...)
> 
> Anyway, I haven't had a chance to upgrade Dowlee. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow.




To not derail things too much, I will put the rest in spoilers.

[sblock]I think it will make a good movie, but I am not nearly as impressed with it as I thought I might have been. It is definately a page turner, so I would give it about 6-7 out of ten.[/sblock]

Looking forward to seeing how you and Land Outcast work this one out.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

Question:

Thank you for sending me the information on the Duskblade and if you would like to submit a character with it go ahead. I will still be holding you to the strong background required since it isn't a true "core" class.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

Everyone:

As the header lines shows I have agreed to go with the recommended party size of 6 rather than the five that I had planned on in the beginning. I will still leave the stat buy where it is even with the adding of another char into the mix.

I have also filled in all the information on the Local Traits for those wanting to know the full details of each one.

*Approved*
Flannad- Whisper Gnome Rogue 1 (Legildur was an original player in first run of this)
Othmar - Human Spec Wiz 1 (Malvoisin)

*Pending*

*Divine*
Dowlee Meriweather#- Halfling Favored Soul (Jdvn1)

*Melee*
Whizbang- Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert (Nobility trait)
TresGeek- Dwarven Fighter (unsure of this char at this time)
Remen#- Human Barbarian (Land Outcast)(Mark of the Beast trait)
Weapon- Warforged Fighter (Stonegod)

*5th and 6th slot role*
Mimic- Elvish monk/ ??? warlock (Demon Scarred trait)
TresGeek- ??? Wizard Archaeologist (unsure of this char at this time)
Question- ??? Duskblade
KaintheSeeker- Aasimar 0 lvl (Ranger/Rogue path to follow)


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2006)

Phyrrus,

I was thinking that Scion of Surabar could potentially work for Weapon. It would not be a literal scion, but his (and the rest of the towns) suspicion that he was crafted by the great mage sometime in the past.

Would that work for you?


----------



## Land Outcast (May 14, 2006)

I surely mixed up something when writting my background   



> What did I tutor you in?



My "tutor" was an Old Man (tm) who disappeared at the time of the plague, he besically taught me how to survive in the city. (and "recalling his teachings" I'll go for Urban Ranger)



> Did we have a strictly work-type relationship or were we close?



I'm considering more of a "bodyguard" style relationship about her, of course not sticking together all the time, but I'm there when she needs me.

And the first period after emerging to the surface, there I think that Dowlee taking care of Remen, and helping him find a place in the city is a good idea.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Phyrrus,
> 
> I was thinking that Scion of Surabar could potentially work for Weapon. It would not be a little descent, but his (and the rest of the towns) suspicion that he was crafted by the great mage sometime in the past.
> 
> Would that work for you?




To be honest, I feel that is too much of a stretch for me. This is mainly due to the fact that Forged creatures are very rare and if there were units of them fighting with Surabar then history would have detailed them. I like the mystery surrounding them, but not enough to give them that trait.

In this regard, I would could only see giving them Scarred Soul or Touched in the head as traits. The others simply couldn't work due to the nature of them.


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> In this regard, I would could only see giving them Scarred Soul or Touched in the head as traits. The others simply couldn't work due to the nature of them.




I can accept that. I can sort-of see Scarred Soul, in the sense that his long dormancy left him with a bit of a hair trigger. He would still be reserved most of the time, but his "friend-or-foe" detection could be off sometimes and he would attack a potted plant or something. Crazy robot. 

BTW: Did you have a chance to look up the mwk vs. special materials information?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2006)

Hmm.. looking at the Races of Dragon's book.. perhaps a kobold sorcerer/rogue?


I like that 'bitchslap' spell a lot.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I can accept that. I can sort-of see Scarred Soul, in the sense that his long dormancy left him with a bit of a hair trigger. He would still be reserved most of the time, but his "friend-or-foe" detection could be off sometimes and he would attack a potted plant or something. Crazy robot.
> 
> BTW: Did you have a chance to look up the mwk vs. special materials information?





This is what happens when I try to do things at 2am. You are correct that it is just an additional cost aspect, sorry about that. If you can afford them, then keep them in the inventory.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hmm.. looking at the Races of Dragon's book.. perhaps a kobold sorcerer/rogue?
> 
> 
> I like that 'bitchslap' spell a lot.




Races of Dragon is another book I do not have, as I couldn't bring myself to shell out the money to just get a kobold book. A kobold would definately give you a great deal of RPing chances, especially as I am interested in how you have been living in Cauldron, or one of the close villages without meeting the business end of a pike or bow.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Races of Dragon is another book I do not have, as I couldn't bring myself to shell out the money to just get a kobold book. A kobold would definately give you a great deal of RPing chances, especially as I am interested in how you have been living in Cauldron, or one of the close villages without meeting the business end of a pike or bow.




Simple enough..who else would be wiling to do 'Sewage/waste treatment?' at cost?


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

I will admit you now officially have my interest in a sewer rat concept. There are some notes in the intro posts about the sewer system of Cauldron, so feel free to mesh that with your history for a concept. 

Would you be shooting for Sorc1 or Rog1 at the beginning?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2006)

Thinking Rogue 1, starting (making sense to do so) As this gives me time to pass you notes on Sorcerer Substition levels for approval (along with other feats.. you not having the book puts  a crimp in the design of him though.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

You can send me an e-mail through the boards and we can work on other things as needed if you would like. Although the group already has a rogue with Flannad, I will not tell you not to send in the char, but he will be put in the 5th/6th slot group rather than a dominate must have slot like divine and melee.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2006)

I quess I could go straight sorcerer too. ..(though I hate the lack of skill points/skills they get )


----------



## Phyrrus (May 14, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I quess I could go straight sorcerer too. ..(though I hate the lack of skill points/skills they get )




Kain:

Not trying to sway you from the rogue, just letting you know from the onset how I would place him as the vast majority of submissions have been 5/6 slot submissions. Nothing wrong with being there, but wanted to let you know what had already been accepted.

*Approved*
Flannad- Whisper Gnome Rogue 1 (Legildur was an original player in first run of this)
Othmar - Human Spec Wiz 1 (Malvoisin)

*Pending*

Divine
Dowlee Meriweather#- Halfling Favored Soul (Jdvn1)
Quaestio- Human City Cleric (Kafkonia)

Melee
Arak Oathsworn- Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert (Nobility trait) (Whizbang)
Remen#- Human Barbarian (Land Outcast)(Mark of the Beast trait)
Weapon- Warforged Fighter (Stonegod)

5th and 6th slot role
Mimic- ??? warlock (Demon Scarred trait)
Question- Liracor Surabar- Duskblade (Scion of Surabar trait)

*Alt roster*
KaintheSeeker


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I surely mixed up something when writting my background



Well, something got confused!  I see what you're saying now. The pre-Dowlee stuff threw me off, I think. I was reading it at first thinking, "... So what does this have to do with you and me?"

So, with a bodyguard sort of relationship... I'd guess that you'd help me out in physical situations (with my arrows going nimbly around you) and I'd help you out in social situations (so that if I mess it up, we're prepared for a physical situation)  .

Not that I'm particularly good at social situations, but I'll probably change my skills to Heal (4 ranks), Cooking (2 ranks) and Diplomacy (2 ranks). Maybe we share a place in the city and I make you breakfast and a lunch to take with you every morning. 

I kind of like how that works out, actually.

... So I just need to come up with a reason for you to have found me in such a situation...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> This is what happens when I try to do things at 2am. You are correct that it is just an additional cost aspect, sorry about that. If you can afford them, then keep them in the inventory.



 Speaking of which, I don't think there was ever a starting gold listed for Favored Soul. IIRC, when I originally made Dowlee, we used Cleric starting gold, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I don't think there was ever a starting gold listed for Favored Soul. IIRC, when I originally made Dowlee, we used Cleric starting gold, but I'm not sure.



It MAY be listed in the PHB II.  I'll check tonight.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 15, 2006)

Using the cleric funds are fine in my opinion.


----------



## Mimic (May 15, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I don't think there was ever a starting gold listed for Favored Soul. IIRC, when I originally made Dowlee, we used Cleric starting gold, but I'm not sure.




What is the starting money for a Warlock anyways?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> What is the starting money for a Warlock anyways?



 1gp.



It's not in errata?


----------



## Land Outcast (May 15, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... So I just need to come up with a reason for you to have found me in such a situation...




well... trying to help here: what does she usually do for a living aside from breathing? That would be the first step before you can come up with something.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> well... trying to help here: what does she usually do for a living aside from breathing? That would be the first step before you can come up with something.



 Very true. I imagined her as being kind of segregated because of being a bit off, but not overly so. Since she has some natural abilities as a healer, though, she became trained in the trade. I figure her job would be that of a travelling medic/healer.

I suppose the easiest thing would be that she was jumped while travelling and left for dead in a river.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 15, 2006)

Sounds good...

"No matter when, where, or whom; if you you see them dastards ever again just point at them. My fangs will call them down." -Taps the pommels of his "fangs", his scimitar and his curved dagger- "At least teach them respect you, who helped me rise."

Her mere presence down there made more for him than he'll ever be able to do for her. And he knows it.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> What is the starting money for a Warlock anyways?




We had a discussion about this elsewhere, and concluded it is probably the same as the bard (similar casting in armor requirements, similar weapon proficiencies).


----------



## Land Outcast (May 15, 2006)

> We had a discussion about this elsewhere, and concluded it is probably the same as the bard (similar casting in armor requirements, similar weapon proficiencies).




Same here


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2006)

*Arak Oathsworn*

Arak Oathsworn's given name is Arak York; he is the youngest son of a minor (but large) noble family, currently the least powerful in Cauldron. Arak's mother was the last child of the previous smallest noble family in the region (her brother having died some years before), and she married into the York family to merge her holdings in Kingfisher Hollow with the York's mercantile concerns in the city. But the Yorks' fortunes have continued to decline, despite the merger and the brave face the heads of the household put on in public. But as the eighth son in the family, Arak found himself always underfoot, with no place that truly needed him in the family's business holdings. His mother eventually stepped in, and turned Arak towards the church of St. Cuthbert and, filling his head with tales of how her brother, his uncle, had died defending Cauldron, showed him a path to serving the the family -- and the city -- was through life as an adventurer. A year ago, he took holy vows in front of St. Cuthbert's congregation in the city, and is finding his way in the world as a young paladin.

Wags in Cauldron have joked that Arak is "the blacksmith's boy," since he physically little resembles the rest of his family, towering over them at a lanky 6'3", with blonde hair, blue eyes, a big gap-toothed smile and permanently sunburned skin. If his dark-haired father and brothers have any doubt as to his parentage, they've never said so to his face, and once taking the vows, Arak has found the inner peace to be able to ignore the jokes of the urchins in the street.

Despite the jokes, Arak is well-liked in the city, and honors his oath to St. Cuthbert by serving as a self-appointed intermediary between the common folk and the mayor's office. Perhaps in deference to his faith or perhaps in deference to his lineage, Arak's concerns have not fallen on entirely deaf ears, but he hungers to take a more active role in defending and improving his city. He does not carry the greatsword strapped to his back for show, after all.

Perhaps surprisingly for a paladin, Arak's primary concern is for Cauldron and its people, not his faith or even the status quo. He seeks to have even the most common person treated fairly and justly under the law and gets loudly upset when he feels the laws are being bent or ignored to the detriment of the good of the people. Such attitudes have finally caused his father to notice him, and perhaps not in the positive light Arak might have hoped for.

Although it makes him a bit of a figure of fun with the other nobles in the city, Arak is capable of whistling loudly through the gap in his front two teeth, which he does to get peoples' attention.

Arak is accompanied almost everywhere by his mastiff, Champion. 
----
Arak Oathsworn
Lawful Good human paladin 1

Strength: 14 (+2)
Dexterity: 10
Constitution: 14 (+2)
Intelligence: 10
Wisdom: 14 (+2)
Charisma: 16 (+3)

Hit Points: 12/12
Armor Class: 18 (banded mail + heavy steel shield), 16 (banded mail)

Base Attack: +1
Dagger: +3 melee (1d4 +3, 19-20/x2)
Greatsword: +3 melee (2d6 +3, 19-20/x2)
Heavy Mace: +3 melee (1d8 +2, x2)

Saving Throws: Fortitude +4, Reflex +0, Will +2

Feats: Improved Sunder, Power Attack
Skills: Diplomacy 4 (1 + 3), Handle Animal 4 (1 + 3), Heal 3 (1 + 2), Knowledge 1 (Nobility and Royalty) (1), Knowledge (Religion) 1 (1), Sense Motive 3 (1 + 2)
Traits: Nobility

Languages: Common, Celestial, Infernal



			
				Class abilities said:
			
		

> Aura of Good (Ex): The power of a paladin’s aura of good (see the detect good spell) is equal to her paladin level.
> 
> Detect Evil (Sp): At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell.
> 
> Smite Evil (Su): Once per day, a paladin may attempt to smite evil with one normal melee attack. She adds her Charisma bonus (if any) to her attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per paladin level. If the paladin accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is still used up for that day.




Equipment: backpack, bedroll, chalk (5 pieces), flint and steel, guard dog (Champion), healer's kit, lantern (bullseye), oil (5 pints), noble's outfit, rope (silk, 50 feet), signet ring, silver holy symbol of St. Cuthbert, waterskin

Weapons and armor: banded mail, dagger, greatsword, heavy mace, heavy steel shield, locked gauntlet

Wealth: 8 gp


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Sounds good...
> 
> "No matter when, where, or whom; if you you see them dastards ever again just point at them. My fangs will call them down." -Taps the pommels of his "fangs", his scimitar and his curved dagger- "At least teach them respect you, who helped me rise."
> 
> Her mere presence down there made more for him than he'll ever be able to do for her. And he knows it.



"I never got a good look at them. Their faces were masked, and I don't even know why they attacked me. They didn't steal anything either..." Dowlee is shaken by the experience, but seems to be recovering quickly.

A friendly face, then, was worth all the gold in the kingdom.
-----------------------------

So, did having something/someone to help/protect help him realize something about himself or something?


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I am willing to integrate Weapon's background with someone else's. Possible starting points:

Arcane-like or bard character stoped by the shop and saw the both of us; became a bit fascinated.
Clerical types were invovled with the "Free 'Forgies" movement that eventually led to our release from "captivity"
Martial types could have participated in one of the "demonstrations" as a dueling partner for Weapon, become inovolved since then.
These are just some general ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 15, 2006)

It's an instinct, calling him to protect those who are in similar situation as his. That is the first part.

The second part: Having someone to care about is a symbol for him, until now he had been taken care of, then he was alone, now it is something like "completing the circle". He's seen it down the sewers and up in the city, those who eat be eaten.

That brought him a purpose greater than "will I be able to eat tommorow?", basically awoke the human within him. Curiosity was the first thing moved when he saw her, but then other more human-like emotions/thoughts started returning.

So, what would we usually do, where would we hang around?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 15, 2006)

Phyrrus, here is a background for my wizard, Othmar Grindle.

What do you think?

[sblock=Othmar's Background]Othmar Grindle never knew his father.

Agnes Grindle was widowed while her only child Othmar was still a toddler. The boy's father fell ill and died, leaving Agnes struggling to support herself and her son in her menial job as a washerwoman.

Othmar grew up under the constant, watchful eye of his overprotective mother, never allowed to play games with the other children for fear he might get hurt. Othmar grew up with a sense of reverence for his dear mother, and spent most of his time doting on her and trying to please her. It was also during his childhood that he began to develop his odd speech patterns, full of long words and needless repetition.

By his early teens, it had become obvious that Othmar was an extremely bright child, a fast learner with a prodigious memory. Agnes, recalling that her great-uncle had been a wizard of some small renown in Sasserine, decided to take the boy to Bluecrater Academy and see if Othmar too had the gift of the mage. Indeed, the arcane instructors at the Academy recognized Othmar's gift right away, and he was admitted as a student of the Academy.

Othmar was a bright study of arcane lore despite his personality quirks. He developed a voracious appetite for knowledge of any sort, and spent most of his time studying in seclusion. He made virtually no friends. The only exception to his intensive study was the daily visits with his dearest mother who he revered all the more for having enlisted him in Bluecrater.

Sadly, Othmar's life has recently taken a turn for the worse, as Agnes passed away unexpectedly from unknown causes. For Othmar, this has been a terrible loss, and it has caused him to take a leave from his formal training at Bluecrater. While he still studies independently at the Academy library sometimes, he mostly spends his time wandering the streets of Cauldron, looking for a direction in life. He still lives in his mother's ramshackle house, down near the lake's edge.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (May 15, 2006)

Here also is Othmar's personality and description:

[sblock]Othmar Grindle is something of a lost soul, seeking meaning in a life that had revolved around his now-dead mother. He is a good-hearted person, and cares about the suffering of others, even if he doesn't always know how to express his concern. He is devoted to the knowing of things, especially the arcane, no matter how obscure or useless. He speaks in a strange manner that can make him off-putting to those who don't know him, and he is socially awkward. 

Othmar stands 5'8" and weighs a portly 200 pounds. His brown hair is balding and his face scruffy. He dresses in brown robes that may or may not be clean and he leans on a crooked staff. Despite his girth, he is surprisingly robust, physically. He often has a distracted air, as though pondering great secrets. A barn owl is often seen perched nearby, on a rain barrel or the eave of a building. Othmar often carries on conversations with the owl, whose name is Fidelis (though he sometimes slips and calls the owl Agnes).[/sblock]


----------



## Phyrrus (May 15, 2006)

Malvoisin: Any concept that can work Friar Tuck in as the portrait is a good one.

I think the history works fine and all there is left to do now is stat him out and purchase the gear.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 15, 2006)

Whizbang: Nice story for the paladin and while I know you have your heart set on going anti-hero down the road, I didn't see anything in his write-up that will cause clashes between how he sees things and how the common folk of the church see things.

Is the dog just for flavor, or will he be used as an "7th" member of the team if a battle breaks out?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Whizbang: Nice story for the paladin and while I know you have your heart set on going anti-hero down the road, I didn't see anything in his write-up that will cause clashes between how he sees things and how the common folk of the church see things.
> 
> Is the dog just for flavor, or will he be used as an "7th" member of the team if a battle breaks out?



I figured that would be up to you. If you wanted it just for flavor (and didn't want the hassle of worrying about a dog), that's fine. He certainly wouldn't take the dog dungeon crawling, but the dog would be there (and jump in) if he got jumped in "civilian life."

My heart's not set on the anti-hero thing (Knight of the Chalice is pretty spiffy instead). There are some subtle hooks in there that would eventually disconnect him from the side of good, theoretically, or perhaps not.

Third level is a ways off, but how do you feel about the Ancestral Weapon feat? It's in BoED, so I know that's a strike against it with many , but it looks pretty balanced -- it allows a non-spellcasting character to essentially buy upgrades for a single weapon at approximately the same price as the DMG magic item cost tables. Arak would pick up a masterwork greatsword before level 3 (purchased, of course) that would just _happen_ to be his uncle's greatsword. Then, from level 3 on, he'd pour money into it and it would slowly turn magical and improve over time. I don't know if the Shackled City campaign has that sort of money floating around or is built to accomodate players taking a hand in their own magical item creation. If it's a no-go, that's cool, I just thought it was a flavorful feat.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 15, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Malvoisin: Any concept that can work Friar Tuck in as the portrait is a good one.
> 
> I think the history works fine and all there is left to do now is stat him out and purchase the gear.






I know, that image just coming into my mind as I was imagining Othmar.  I thought I'd include it for fun.

Character sheet coming tonight.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Here also is Othmar's personality and description.




I think Othmar's the primary candidate for knowing/interacting with Weapon; afterall, he is one giant walking arcane mystery (and protection too!). Any thoughts?


----------



## Phyrrus (May 15, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> We had a discussion about this elsewhere, and concluded it is probably the same as the bard (similar casting in armor requirements, similar weapon proficiencies).




Using Bard fund for Warlock is fine with me also.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 15, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I figured that would be up to you. If you wanted it just for flavor (and didn't want the hassle of worrying about a dog), that's fine. He certainly wouldn't take the dog dungeon crawling, but the dog would be there (and jump in) if he got jumped in "civilian life."
> 
> My heart's not set on the anti-hero thing (Knight of the Chalice is pretty spiffy instead). There are some subtle hooks in there that would eventually disconnect him from the side of good, theoretically, or perhaps not.
> 
> Third level is a ways off, but how do you feel about the Ancestral Weapon feat? It's in BoED, so I know that's a strike against it with many , but it looks pretty balanced -- it allows a non-spellcasting character to essentially buy upgrades for a single weapon at approximately the same price as the DMG magic item cost tables. Arak would pick up a masterwork greatsword before level 3 (purchased, of course) that would just _happen_ to be his uncle's greatsword. Then, from level 3 on, he'd pour money into it and it would slowly turn magical and improve over time. I don't know if the Shackled City campaign has that sort of money floating around or is built to accomodate players taking a hand in their own magical item creation. If it's a no-go, that's cool, I just thought it was a flavorful feat.




I have no problem with the sinking of money and XP, my caveat to the system, to level up a sword/armor/item that has a real role with the char(s). So if there is a feat that unlocks that aspect when we reach that point, then we can definately go from there. Perhaps the sword may be given freely/taken from the family vaults at that time to make it a deeper aspect of the story.

As for the canine, I would prefer that he stays in the kennel when you have to do the "important" things, but when you are on R & R, then having a dog with you isn't a biggie.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 15, 2006)

Everyone who still has a floating concept:

With the deadline of Tues night for putting in completed submission and sheets getting closer, it might be a good idea to start getting something finalized. If the character isn't finished when the bell tolls, then I will pull them out of the mix Wed morning when I print out the sheets of everyone who does have their's ready.

Jdvn1: You must be loving the fact that your albino concept has everyone else afraid of the divine might you command..


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 15, 2006)

SAdly I just got a massive audit fix to do by friday (as well as a 6 page biography for Aviation Legistlation) and I doubt I'll have the time (or energy) to finish up Ty before the weekend..

So most likely I'm out.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 15, 2006)

Kain: I am sorry to see you stepping out, but I will definately keep you on the alt list should an opening happen after the game does get going.


----------



## Mimic (May 16, 2006)

*Stats:*
[sblock]
Strength: 12 (+1)
Dexterity: 14 (+2)
Constitution: 14 (+2)
Intelligence: 12 (+1)
Wisdom: 10 
Charisma: 16 (+3)

Alignment: CN

Hit Points: 8/8
Armor Class: 15 studded leather + dex
Base Attack: +0
Morningstar (+1 1d8+1)
Dagger (+1 1d4+1)
Light crossbow (+2 1d8)
Eldritch blast (+2 1d6)

Saving Throws: Fortitude +2, Reflex +2, Will +2

Feats: Point blank shot, precise shot
Skills: 
Intimidate +7 (4 ranks)
Jump +3 (1 rank)
Knowledge (arcana) +3 (1 rank)
Sense Motive:+2 (2 ranks)
Spellcraft: +3 (2 ranks)
Use Magic device: +7 (4 ranks)

Languages: Common, Abbysal

Equipment:
Backpack	, flint and steel, lantern (bullseye), mirror (small steel), rations x 2, Rope silk	(50'), waterskin	, sunrod x 3, traveler's outfit	, Alchemist’s fire x 2 

Money: 5 gold

Demonscarred: [sblock] One of your ancestors was a half-fiend. As a result, you carry some of that taint with you.

Benefit: Regardless of your actual alignment, spells and spell-like abilities with the evil descriptor treat you as if your alignment were evil. Magic items are similarly fooled. An unholy blight spell, for example, won't damage you, no matter what your actual alignment is.

Drawback: Regardless of your actual alignment, spells and spell-like abilities with the good description treat you as if your alignment were evil. Magic items are similarly fooled. A holy word spell, for example, will harm you even if you are good aligned.

Roleplaying ideas: You are moody, gloomy, and have a short temper. [/sblock]

[/sblock]

*Background:*
[sblock]
Josha's family had never been lucky,cursed would be a better word for it. No matter what they did ill fortune seemed to follow them around, even with his grandfather moving to Cauldren as a young man didn't break the cycle. Dying due to a freak work accident he left his family with nothing but debt and little hope to make a better life for themselves.

Josha's father did better himself a little, he found stable work as a smithy and was able to pay off some of the debt that was left to him by his father he was by no means was he a rich man but he wasn't living on the streets either. He had secretly hoped that the curse that his father had always talked about ended with his death. He had even met a girl and settled down, but he always told his children about the curse, wanting them to always to be aware.

The youngest of six children, Josha was a quite child, he didn't play with the other children. he prefered to be alone, reading quietly or playing his his imaginary friends. His family thought it was odd but since it wasn't hurting anyone they didn't do anything about it. All this changed as he approached his 13th birthday, in the months leading up to his birthday his mood got worse and worse, he would snap at people for little to no reason and he continued to withdraw more into himself.

Everything changed on the night of his 13th birthday. In a particularily bad mood he started an arguement with one of his older sibling. As he argued he could feel something inside him, a power, wanting to get out, the more he argued (and the angier he got) the closer he got to accessing it. And then it happened, he spoke a word in a language he had never heard before and objects around the room shattered as if smashed with a mace. In stunned silence the rest of his family stared at him, panic stricken he ran from the house never looking back, he never knew if they looked for him or not. From that day on he took whatever job he could, always the loner he never got to close to others in case they some how found out about him, he learned how to fight and was always working to control whatever it was that set him apart from everyone else. Slowly he mastered this strange ability and found that he could focus it through his hands in the form of a deadly ray, different from his ability to shatter things with his voice but very useful none the less. He found that a lot of people were willing to pay him a lot of money, whether being just a body guard or at times doing things that were less then honest. Now with some money and his ablities under control he returns to Cauldron to reunite himself with his family only to find no trace of them, not only that but no evidence that they existed at all. Josha stays it he city to see if he can discover what has happened to them and possible seek revenge.
[/sblock]


*Apperance:*
[sblock]
Josha would be considered quite handsome if he ever got rid of the scowl on his face, deep penetrating blue eyes off set his black hair. He has a single stripe of white hair that he keeps braided and he has a habit of playing with it when nervous.[/sblock]

*Personlity:*
[sblock]Moody and withdrawn, easy to anger, would be the quick answer that most people would respond to if asked to discribe Josha's personality. Although whether this is just a defensive reaction or his true personality is hard to determine.[/sblock]


----------



## Phyrrus (May 16, 2006)

Mimic:

Just wanted to make sure that you knew that when the adventure began, he would need to be in Cauldron. Would that alter your roaming backstory any?


----------



## Mimic (May 16, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Mimic:
> 
> Just wanted to make sure that you knew that when the adventure began, he would need to be in Cauldron. Would that alter your roaming backstory any?




I will add a bit about his coming back to Cauldron looking for his family only to discover that they are all gone... that's always good potential plot hooks.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 16, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I will add a bit about his coming back to Cauldron looking for his family only to discover that they are all gone... that's always good potential plot hooks.




Also if you don't mind, write in the stat block about the Trait you took, if you still plan on taking it.


----------



## Mimic (May 16, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Also if you don't mind, write in the stat block about the Trait you took, if you still plan on taking it.




Done


----------



## Kafkonia (May 16, 2006)

I don't have a spiffy Friar Tuck picture, but I thought I'd throw my hat into the ring...

*Name:* Quaestio
*Class:* Cleric
*Alignment:* Neutral Good -- the city needs law, but the citizens need freedom
*Race:* Human

*In Brief:* Most clerics worship gods or goddesses. Some misguided fools worship demons and devils. Others worship causes or concepts.

Quaestio is different. He worships the city. And, sometimes, the city speaks to him.

STR 10	HP: 9
DEX 12	BAB: 0
CON 12  FORT: 3	REF: 1	WILL: 5
INT 14
WIS 16
CHA 14

Domains: City; Protection

Feats: Able Learner (Human); Investigator (1st Level)

*Skills (Ranks+Ability+Misc=Total)*
Concentration (1+1+0=2)
Diplomacy (4+2+0=6)
Gather Info (4+2+2=8)
Healing	(3+3+0=6)
Knowledge: Architecture (1+2+0=3)
Knowledge: Local (4+2+0=6)
Knowledge: Religion (1+2+0=3)
Search (2+2+2=6)

Languages: Common; Dwarven; Gnome

*A Closer Look:* Quaestio grew up on Ash Avenue, amidst the squalor and the stench of the city's core. But while others let their world grind them down, Quaestio's eyes were always open to the beauty of Cauldron -- the way the light glinted off the cracked window in his neighbour's house, the startling clarity of the lake just after the clerics purified it, the sound of footsteps and the occasional wheeled vehicle across the roads. He loved it, and it spoke to him with a voice like that which calls a clergyman to the cloth.

He many not worship at a temple or bow down to an altar, but those who know him cannot deny his connection to divine powers -- indeed, his willingness to minister to those suffering from the recent plague has won him fast friends in the Gnomish community, as well as those humans he calls his neigbours.

*OOC:* The City domain and Able Learner feat come from _Races of Destiny_, which I believe you said you had. I'm aiming on sending Quaestio on a path towards becoming an Urban Soul, also from that book (whether he gets there or not is another matter.  ) Quaestio is from the Latin root of "question", a reference to the recently-revamped comic book hero of that name -- a character to whom the city speaks.

*ETI:*
Gear 
Wooden Holy Symbol 1 GP
Healer's Kit 50 GP
Leather Armor 10 GP
Buckler 15 GP
Heavy Mace 12 GP, d8
Spiked Gauntlet 5 GP, d4
Holy Water 25 GP
Sunrod 2 GP
Potion of Sanctuary 50 GP
30 GP


----------



## Phyrrus (May 16, 2006)

Kafkonia:

A very interesting concept for the first stage of the game. If you wish to follow Urbanus, I will not prevent you from doing so as it would fit in with the drawing strength from the city like he does. 

Things definately just heated up in the divine ring for sure.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 16, 2006)

*Just putting my stuff together*

*Remen, Reborn to the City, Wolf Marked* 

[sblock=Stats]
*Remen, Reborn to the City, Wolf Marked  * 
Male Human
CN-CG Medium humanoid
*Init:* +2; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +3
*Languages:* Common, *whatelse?*, *whatelse?*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 14 [12], touch 12 [10], flat-footed 12 [10] 
[+2 Dex, +2 Leather Armor, [-2 Rage]]
*HD:* 1d12+1 (hp 13 [15]) 
*Resist:* 
Fort +3[+6] [+1[+3] Con, +2 Brb]
Ref +2 [+2 Dex]
Will +1[+3] [+1 Wis, [+2 Rage]]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 40 ft. (6 squares) [Fast Movement]
*Melee:* Scimitar +4 (1d6+3/18-20) 
[Scimitar+6 (1d6+5/18-20)] or
Scimitar +0 (1d6+3/18-20) and Longknife -4 (1d6+1/19-20)
[Scimitar +2 (1d6+5/18-20) and Longknife -2 (1d6+2/19-20)] or
*Ranged:* Dagger +4 (1d4+3)
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
Base Atk +1; Grp +4[+6] [+1 Bab, +3[+5] Str]
*Special Actions:* Rage [3/day]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 16 [20], Dex 14, Con 12 [16], Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Feats:* Extra Rage, *Feat*
*Skills:* 
Gather Information +2 (2cc)
Hide +4 (2cc, +2 Dex)
Knowledge (Local) +4 (2cc, +2 Int),
Listen +5 (4r, +1 Wis)
Move Silently +4 (2cc, +2 Dex)
Survival +5 (4r, +1 Wis)
Spot +3 (2cc, +1 Wis)
*Possessions:* Leather armor, Scimitar, Longknife ["Curved Shortsword"], Torch (x10), Flint & Steel, Dagger (x3), Closed locket engraved with family rune, 67gp, 9sp

[sblock=Mark of the Beast [Wolf]]
One of your ancestors was a werewolf. Wolves feel a mystic bond with you.
*Benefits:* Animals have a strange reluctance when they attack you, and suffer a -2 penalty on all attack rolls against you. If you have the wild empathy ability, you gain a +1 bonus on wild empathy checks.
*Drawbacks:* You suffer a -4 penalty to saving throws made to resist lycanthropy and take a +1 point of damage from attacks made with silver weapons.
*Roleplaying Ideas:* You have a curious animal magnitism that is at once intriguing and disturbing. You manners may be a bit crude, but you are loyal to your friends. [/sblock]


Spoiler



[100]-10-15-10-0.1-1-6


[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
He doesn't know who wanted his parents out of Cauldron, he doesn't know what the people he sees in the underground complexes are doing, he doesn't know anything beyond the rim of the volcano. He does know where to remain during the Flood, he does know who to speak with, he does know what the innkeeper does with the rats he sells: stew.

After his parents were murdered by someone he's yet to hear about, he was taken under the wing of an old man, an old man who knew the city upside down. When the old one entered the house, Remmen was still there, he hadn't left since finding his parents' corpses. 

_"Why had the old man entered my house?"_

Seven years ago, when the plague, his tutor disappeared from their home down in the underground complexes, after having taught Remmen enough so that he could survive down there... but he was alone, time became a torture and lack of purpose an executioner. To avoid madness, he took refuge in that part of the mind that just numbs all reasoning and memories... the time went by and he scarcely left the underground, for a period of six years he was a beast.

But then she appeared before him, she might have been lost, for sure she was lost, she was shivering and sobbing, fallen. He approached her as a wolf might approach a fallen doe... but when her eyes came into view, sky blue eyes with a silver streak, he was striken. Without a word he hauled her up his shouders and took her to the surface... his world had been breached, his life had been changed...

Altough he is in that feral, when he took her to the streets he wouldn't accept to leave her alone, and the first words to come out of his mouth, with a broken voice, were "I won't leave you" _Father, Mother, The Old Man_ "I'll help you not get lost"

At the time his attitude is quite similar to an animal's, little speech is used; it's not like he doesn't know to speak, when he does so it is with a heavy pronunciation, like he has to think the word as he is saying it.

He has turned out to know quite a bit about the town for someone found in such a state in the underground complexes. And he has been hanging out more within the city, making connections with people he should know. Or so he says... "The Old man told me knowing where you are is of great importance"
His speech improved; but he still isn't a chatterbox.

After that he first remembered her eyes, so it was for many nights... then he started to remember his life, to search for what he had buried, to recall the old one's teachings. And so he started going sporadically to the surface and learning what had been going on the last twelve years... He finally decided to come out to stay, those eyes are still looking at him in the night. [/sblock]

[sblock=Dowlee]
I imagined her as being kind of segregated because of being a bit off, but not overly so. Since she has some natural abilities as a healer, though, she became trained in the trade. I figure her job would be that of a travelling medic/healer.

I suppose the easiest thing would be that she was jumped while travelling and left for dead in a river.
-
"No matter when, where, or whom; if you you see them dastards ever again just point at them. My fangs will call them down." -Taps the pommels of his "fangs", his scimitar and his curved dagger- "At least teach them respect you, who helped me rise."

Her mere presence down there made more for him than he'll ever be able to do for her. And he knows it.
-
"I never got a good look at them. Their faces were masked, and I don't even know why they attacked me. They didn't steal anything either..." Dowlee is shaken by the experience, but seems to be recovering quickly.

A friendly face, then, was worth all the gold in the kingdom.
-----------------------------
So, did having something/someone to help/protect help him realize something about himself or something?
-
It's an instinct, calling him to protect those who are in similar situation as his. That is the first part.

The second part: Having someone to care about is a symbol for him, until now he had been taken care of, then he was alone, now it is something like "completing the circle". He's seen it down the sewers and up in the city, those who eat be eaten.

That brought him a purpose greater than "will I be able to eat tommorow?", basically awoke the human within him. Curiosity was the first thing moved when he saw her, but then other more human-like emotions/thoughts started returning.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Once clean, he is a somehow stocky built human about 1,60 in height and 60 cm. from shoulder to shoulder. Wiry but with strength in his muscles under normal skin, not tanned skin, but covered with multitude of small scars with a specially nasty one over his right eye.

Raven black hair (now freed from its tangles and grime which included some cutting there, leaving him with slightly-longer-than-short hair) and thick sideburns (that follow the hair's line) serve as a frame for thick factions, thin lips, and two deep emerald eyes. Could even be considered handsome.

Clothing and items:
A light leather armor, of averadge quality, looks like it is properly taken care of.
A sword at each hip, one shorter than the other, both curved blades.
A simple locket on a chain around his neck.
A dagger in a sheath at his left boot, one at the blet at his back, and other sheathed under the armor.[/sblock]

Project: Urban Ranger

note: this would be him when REALLY pissed off (Iron claws apart)


----------



## Phyrrus (May 16, 2006)

*Approved*
Flannad- Whisper Gnome Rogue 1 (Legildur was an original player in first run of this)
Othmar Grindle - Human Spec Wiz 1 (Malvoisin)

*Pending*

*Divine*
Dowlee Meriweather#- Halfling Favored Soul (Jdvn1)
Quaestio- Human City Cleric (Kafkonia)

*Melee*
Arak Oathsworn- Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert (Nobility trait) (Whizbang)
Remen#- Human Barbarian (Land Outcast)(Mark of the Beast trait)
Weapon- Warforged Fighter (Stonegod)

*5th and 6th slot role*
Josha- Human warlock (Demon Scarred trait) (Mimic)
Question- Liracor Surabar- Duskblade (Scion of Surabar trait)

*Alt roster*
KaintheSeeker

Since I haven't heard anything from Tresgeek in several days, I pulled his listing down. However he is still more than welcome to submit a char idea if he finishes it up before tomorrow night.

All:

After the char sheets are where you want them, please post a note here in the thread so I will know I can go ahead and print them out to begin reviewing them. It will also give everyone one last look over the sheets before they give me the go ahead to really get into it. (Tweaking history, adding/taking from it, adding pics (if so desired), the whole kit so to speak)

Also for those that have taken the local traits, make sure that is on the char sheet as well please.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 16, 2006)

The details about a possible relation wit Dowlee is now in just minor details, so *Remen, Reborn to the City* is ready to go


----------



## Phyrrus (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Land. Just out of curiousity, how old is your character? I am guessing between 17-20, but wanted to see what you saw him as.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2006)

I'm hoping to hear from Malvoisin about possible history linkage (easiest choice amonst the rest); if I don't hear from him by noon tomorrow, I'll put everything together and let you know.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 16, 2006)

That's right, that'd be the age (approx, lets say he is 19).
But his attitude is far more... maybe not mature, but serious, than someone of his age; of course, he might crack a few jokes once in a while, but he is on average more serious than most.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 16, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think Othmar's the primary candidate for knowing/interacting with Weapon; afterall, he is one giant walking arcane mystery (and protection too!). Any thoughts?




*stonegod*, I think I'd rather pass on the shared background for now.  

However, rest assured that if/when they do meet, Othmar will indeed be quite fascinated by the unusual Warforged.  Lots of good grist there for role-playing and character development.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> *stonegod*, I think I'd rather pass on the shared background for now.
> 
> However, rest assured that if/when they do meet, Othmar will indeed be quite fascinated by the unusual Warforged.  Lots of good grist there for role-playing and character development.




As you wish. I'll finish up Weapon for final consideration, then.


----------



## TresGeek (May 16, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Since I haven't heard anything from Tresgeek in several days, I pulled his listing down. However he is still more than welcome to submit a char idea if he finishes it up before tomorrow night.



Thanks, but I'll go ahead and bow out at this point. I just started working a second job over the weekend and it has left me with less free time than I would like, but it is necessary right now. I'll keep an eye on the game and maybe there will be an opportunity to join in the future. Have fun!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 16, 2006)

Phyrrus, here is Othmar's completed character sheet.  Please let me know if there is anything else needed, or if there are any errors.

Thanks!
Malvoisin

[sblock]*Othmar Grindle*
Male Human Wizard (Diviner) 1
NG Medium
Init: +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Imp. Init); Senses: Listen +3 [+1 Wis, +2 Alertness Feat], Spot +3 (+6 in Shadows) [+1 Wis, +2 Alerness Feat, +3 in Shadows - Owl Familiar]
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Celestial
Exp: 0 (1000 needed for 2nd)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 12, touch 10, flat-footed 12 [+2 Dex, +4 Mage Armor Spell]
HD: 1d4+2 (hp 6)
Resist:
Fort +2 [+2 Con]
Ref +2 [+2 Dex]
Will +3 [+2 Class, +1 Wis]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Melee: Quarterstaff +0 (1d6) B x2
Dagger +0 (1d4) P/S 19-20/x2 
Ranged: Light Crossbow +2 (1d8) P 19-20x2
Space: 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
Base Atk +0; Grp +0
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 13, Cha 8

Feats: Scribe Scroll (Class bonus), Alertness (Familiar bonus), Skill Focus: Concentration (Human Bonus), Improved Initiative (1st Level)

Skills: 
Concentration +9 (4 Ranks, 2 CON, 3 Feat)
Decipher Script +4 (1 Rank, 3 INT)
Knowledge (Arcana) +7 (4 Ranks, 3 INT)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5 (2 Ranks, 3 INT)
Knowledge (Geopgraphy) +5 (2 Ranks, 3 INT)
Knowledge (History) +4 (1 Rank, 3 INT)
Knowledge (Local) +6 (3 Ranks, 3 INT)
Knowledge (Nature) +4 (1 Rank, 3 INT)
Knowledge (The Planes) +5 (2 Ranks, 3 INT)
Spellcraft +7 (4 Ranks, 3 INT)

Possessions: 

Backpack, Bedroll, Crossbow Bolts (20), Chalk (2 Pieces), Light Crossbow, Dagger, Explorer's Outfit, Flint & Steel, Ink Vial, Inkpen, Parchment (5 Sheets), Belt Pouch, Quarterstaff, Trail Rations (1 Day), Sack, Spell Component Pouch, Spellbook, Torches (2), Waterskin

Weight Carried: 32 Lbs, Light Load

42 gp, 21sp, 6 cp
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spellbook:
0- All
1st- Color Spray, Identify, Enlarge Person, Mage Armor, Summon Monster I, True Strike

Prepared Spells: Acid Splash, Detect Magic (2), Ghost Sound, Color Spray, Summon Monster I, True Strike
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Local Hero Trait: *Touched in the Head*

Benefit: Your mind is disorganized and chaotic. You gain a +1 bouns on all saving throws against mind-affecting effects, save for those that cause confusion or insanity.

Drawback: Your inability to concentrate for long makes you suffer a -1 penalty to all Wisdom based skill checks.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fidelis, Male Animal, Owl : CR 1/4; Tiny Animal ; HD 1d8 ( Animal) ; hp 3; Init + 3; Spd 10, Fly, Average 40; AC 18; Atk -1 base melee, + 5 base ranged; +5 ( 1d4-3, Talon ); SQ: Low-light Vision (Ex); AL N; SV Fort + 0, Ref + 3, Will + 4; STR 4, DEX 17, CON 10, INT 6, WIS 14, CHA 4.
Skills: Concentration +9, Hide +11, Listen +14, Move Silently +17, Spot +6. 
Feats: Alertness, Weapon Finesse.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2006)

Yep, my stats should be good. The background is done, but not written up (it's spread through a number of our posts, though, if you've been following that.  )

If I buy anything else, it wont' be significant.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Jdvn1: You must be loving the fact that your albino concept has everyone else afraid of the divine might you command..



And for good reason! Fear me! 

Aren't I just a loveable little archer?  Just don't resist when I poke you, it's just healing, I promise.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2006)

*Weapon, LN Warforged Fighter 1*

Here is the final submission of Weapon, ready for activation. I have added his local hero trait (scarred), clarified his role, and noted a few other things.

[sblock=Statistics]*Weapon* CR 1 (0 xp)
Male-personality warforged fighter 1
LN Medium living construct 
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen -2, Spot -2
*Languages* Common

*AC* 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18; light fortification
*hp* 13 (1 HD); *DR* 2/adamantine
*Immune* poison, sleep effects, paralysis, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickness effects, energy drain
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +1, *Will* -3

Spd 20 ft.
*Melee* cold iron heavy flail +5 (1d10+7/19-20)
*Melee* alchemical silver bastard sword +5 (1d10+6/19-20)
*Melee* slam +5 (1d4+6)
*Base* Atk +1; *Grp* +5
*Attack Options* Power Attack
*Combat Gear* _oil of repair light damage_

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 6, Cha 6
*Feats* Adamantine Body, Power Attack
*SQ* Warforged traits, Scarred Soul
*Skills* Climb +5, Craft: Armorsmithing +5, Jump +5
*Possessions* combat gear plus cold-iron heavy flail, alchemical silver bastard sword, _scroll of repair light damage_, backpack, warforged repair kit, 5 torches

*Warfoged Traits (Ex)* Immunities; cannot heal naturally; healing subschool repairs half damage; _heat metal_ other spells can target plating; inert at negative hit points; does not eat, sleep or breathe; light fortification; slam attack
*Scarred Soul (Ex)* Weapon has led a particularly tough life due to the way he has been used and abused. This has left him a bit jumpy and haunted. Het gets a +2 to initiative and a -1 to Will saves.[/sblock]
[sblock=Apperance and Personality]The two Construct Conundrums are easy to tell apart. Weapon, the martial one, is easily taller and bulkier than Forge, the crafting one. Weapon holds "himself" more stiffly, and can easily lift very heavy loads and perform repetive tasks for long periods of time. There is another distinction between the two---Weapon has a very obvious scar in his adamantine plating where his "handlers" first demonstrated that he could feel pain.

Weapon is new to the world. He has few experiences in it, and thus comes off a bit naive (thus, his low Wisdom). Weapon is significantly introverted, and rarely starts a conversation by his own. Weapon, however, preceives threats easily, and is prone to defend himself if the slightest bit threatened; this is most like a result of his treatement at the hands of his "handlers" and the mental reflection of the physical scar he bares.

Though new to the world, Weapon was appearantly created with memories pertinent to his design---Weapon has a keen grasp of tactics and weaponplay, and his quite adaptable. He has a deep seated need to display these skills, and enjoys using them.

Weapon is a dedicated protector, and will not stop performing his tasks or duties once started until completed. He does not know how to lie, and this can cause some problems.

Weapon is 6' 10" and weights almost 400 pounds. As far has he is aware of, he is 2 years old. He has no solid memories of his past.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Two years ago, quite a stir was created in Cauldron when a group of explorers, "reclaiming" artifacts from a supposed ruin tied to the famous Surabar Spellmason, master crafter and archmage, discovered two massive adamantine boxes. Both were ornately carved, one with a stylized solider, the other with a stylized smith. The boxes, found in some sort of laboratory, could not be opened, so the explorers hefted them back to Cauldron, hoping to gain fame and glory from their unveiling.

Through the efforts of the group's bard, a large crowd gathered at the Cusp of Sunrise. Anyone who was anyone was their; the common rabble were not to be present at such an important event as the unmasking of the founder's great works. The party's mage had finally determined how to open the contraptions, and on that day, Cauldron would be surprised. Tension built, a big show was made, and finally, the boxes were opened!

Each swung open ponderously, the grating of metal on metal filling the room. Stale air from days past temporarily choked up the front row, but then the light finally illuminated what was inside. And what was inside? Two humanoid looking constructs, crafted from metal, wood and other materials. One was larger than the other, more "muscular" if such a thing could be said, both they seemed otherwise the same. The crowd clapped and cheered at such a site. Then, the unthinkable happened.

They talked. "Weapon Unit #3F ready." "Forging Unit #3E ready."

Such a thing was unheard of! Talking constructs! And indeed, after the initial shock wore off, the men and woman of high society discovered that these creations were sentient---they had memories (though very limited, impressions only of their creation), could feel emapthy, and even pain (though the longsword used to harm the one was quite damaged as well).

The Construct Conundrums (as they were called) were the talk of high-society for the next few months. It was discovered that they could be healed and thus were partially living, though reconstruction spells worked better. One, "Weapon", was much more adept at the military arts, while the other, "Forge", was a master crafter, able to infuse magic for a limited time into its creations. The adventuring party which discovered them became quite rich through arranging of shows, demonstrations, and the like.

Things would not remain that way. High society can only caught by one diversion for so long. In addition, the local churches, realizing that these "creatures" seemed to be feeling and perhaps possessing a soul, petitioned for their release from their effective captivity. Through a series of events, this was eventually granted. The adventuring group left town, high society stopped caring, and Weapon and Forge were left on their own.

This was a difficult transition period for the two contructs, but eventually they found employment elsewhere---Weapon as guard and Forge as a crafter, both for Penryn's Creations. Their presence helped business, of course, but both had a deep down feeling that they were not fulfilling their greater purpose, whatever that was. They would often wonder about who created them, how, and why, and were they others like them elsewhere?[/sblock]
[sblock=Role]Weapon fills a role as a melee fighter. This can be as a primary or secondary fighter; Paizo adventures tend to benefit frome extra muscle. He is very adaptable, and can withstand various sorts of punishment. He is an eternal watchman as he does not need to sleep, and impaccable in his defense and attack. He is designed to face a variety of foes; thus, his wide weapon selection.[/sblock]
[sblock=Other Notes]Though he can heal himself to a point with his crafting skills, Weapon does benefit from arcane support, and is willing to assisti n in purchasing scrolls and oils of _repair_; he already has one for a mage to scribe. 

For you edification, you can find out more about my play style by looking at the following. I have been in drothgery's Scions of the Silver Flame (which ended after the big crash) as Saalin, the Aundairian expat turned preistly wizard and in Isida's Secret Scion, where I played Tondrek, an idiot-savant half-orc artificer. Both are Eberron games. Unfortunately, I joined Isida's game in 2006, so none of my posts are there except my RG background. Here are the links:
 - Silver Flame IC
 - Silver Flame OCC
 - Secret Scion RG[/sblock]

Image courtesy of google images; original is  here


----------



## Kafkonia (May 16, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Kafkonia:
> 
> A very interesting concept for the first stage of the game. If you wish to follow Urbanus, I will not prevent you from doing so as it would fit in with the drawing strength from the city like he does.
> 
> Things definately just heated up in the divine ring for sure.




I thought of making him a cleric of Urbanus, but decided against him because he wasn't listed as one of the deities in your write-up of Cauldron.

Is the Protection domain on Urbanus's list? I don't have RoD with me at work. I had thought of giving him Knowledge instead of Protection, but I know some DMs are wary of divination spells. With your permission, I will swap those domains and make Quaestio a follower of Urbanus.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 16, 2006)

I don't have the books with me either, but I will look it up and let you know if I get home before you get a chance to look it up.


----------



## Question (May 16, 2006)

In progress(will edit in the backgroudn, etc tommorrow)

http://www.dndonlinegames.com/view.php?id=38449

[sblock=Background] 
Liracor Surabar, a descendant of Surabar Spellmason, founder of
Cauldron and (past) savior of the region. Now, Liracor Surabar,
descendant of whats-his-name.

That is just how far the family seens to have fallen. When once it
used to command great respect and power in the region, its influence
and status has fallen every generation to the point where the family
name is a mere historical curiosity. Liracor grew up hearing tales of
his great ancestor, and having the reality provide such a stark
contrast. The family had always produced skilled arcane casters of
sorts, and included wizards and sorcers, and the more uncommon
Duskblades.....melding of martial arts and wizardry might. Liracor's
father who was also somewhat of an adventurer in his day, had been
trained in the complex and tedious arts of a Duskblade, and taught it
to his son as he grew up.

The tough training hardened Liracor, and his resolve. He was tired of
living in the shadow of his ancestor, yet remain strangely
un-important despite the family's legacy. As such, he took Surabar's
first name as his last, and vowed to establish a new legacy, to follow
in his ancestor's footsteps and become a hero, instead of languishing
forgotten in the annals of history.

Liracor has just recently arrived in Cauldron, and is at the Drunken
Morkoth attempting to recruit adventurers to explore Bagrain's tower,
in hopes of finding some remnant of his ancestor's past.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Liracor is an extremely focused, determined individual. He would have to be to be a duskblade. He has sworn to follow in his ancestor's footsteps and become a hero, and will do so regardless of how many laugh and deride him.
[/sblock]

[sblocK=Appearance]
Liracor looks vaugely(quite vaugely, after all these years....) like his esteemed ancestor. He has black eyes and brown hair with slightly taller than average height.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (May 16, 2006)

Just a note to say that I have equiped my guy and he is ready to go.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 16, 2006)

I've kitted out Quaestio.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 16, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> In progress(will edit in the backgroudn, etc tommorrow)
> 
> http://www.dndonlinegames.com/view.php?id=38449




The link keeps reporting an error, so you may need to look into doing it in the format as the others and letting them read the history you sent me might not be a bad idea either so they can get a feel for the character and see if any 11th hour links might be made.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 16, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> I don't have the books with me either, but I will look it up and let you know if I get home before you get a chance to look it up.




I ran down to my FLGS on lunch and checked -- yep, Protection is one of his domains.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 17, 2006)

Phyrrus,

What is your take on Prestige Classes?

I ask because I might try to gear Othmar towards becoming a Loremaster somewhere down the road.  Your thoughts?

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## Phyrrus (May 17, 2006)

If we manage to go that long, I would have no problem with that PrC.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> If we manage to go that long, I would have no problem with that PrC.




In that vein, I am toying with the idea of taking Weapon towards Warforged Juggernaught (ECS) or Spellcarved Solider (Races of Eberron); i.e., either explore his construct origins or his magical warrior origins. With your permission (and acceptance into the game), of course.


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

The link works fine for me. The site must have been down when you tried to read that link.....its up now. I will post background, etc after work.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 17, 2006)

Question:

Error!

Sorry, the requested character can not be shown. Either you don't have permission to edit it, the sheet isn't publicly viewable, or the character does not exist.

I may not know much, but I know how to click on a link a few times to make sure it wasn't a fluke thing..


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

Ahhh i must not have given it public permission yet. Hold on.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 17, 2006)

The thread is closed to new submissions and I will post those relaunching the game up by midnight tonight.

Question: Please get the history up as soon as you can, as while I have it in my e-mail, I did want the others to see why I allowed the Duskblade to be considered after your strong write-up. After those selected are announced, could they get on that site to make sheets like that?

Stonegod: I have no problem with Warforged Juggernaut if we make it that far in the game and you get picked up.

Kafkonia: I will add your submission to the mix, but I was really hoping you would expand on his past some and prep a sheet similar to what the others had done.

I am heading to bed, so everyone has about six hours before I do the printouts and go from there. Hate mail and bribes can be sent to phyrric_victory_123(at)yahoo(dot)com ..


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Phyruss,

I know you are in the process of deciding, but if you need the numbers to backup the sheet (i.e., spell out my calculations), let me know.


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

Yea theres no limitation to who can register at the site.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> It's an instinct, calling him to protect those who are in similar situation as his. That is the first part.
> 
> The second part: Having someone to care about is a symbol for him, until now he had been taken care of, then he was alone, now it is something like "completing the circle". He's seen it down the sewers and up in the city, those who eat be eaten.
> 
> ...



Um, after work? My guess is the tavern for dinner/drinks/mischief.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 17, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um, after work? My guess is the tavern for dinner/drinks/mischief.




The image of the surly barbarian and the petite albino knocking back ales at the Drunken Morkoth is classic.

Have a hang over? Not a problem as with a cure minor wounds, you would be right as rain once again.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Phyruss,
> 
> I know you are in the process of deciding, but if you need the numbers to backup the sheet (i.e., spell out my calculations), let me know.




If I can't figure out the build then I will definately ask for some further information.

The good thing about being the office manager is that I am in control of the paper, so going through a few "extra" sheets today won't be a biggie.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> The image of the surly barbarian and the petite albino knocking back ales at the Drunken Morkoth is classic.
> 
> Have a hang over? Not a problem as with a cure minor wounds, you would be right as rain once again.




Weapon does not understand this facination with alcohol, or why the smaller ones with large beards get so incensened when he "drinks them under the table."


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

Background is up.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 17, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Kafkonia: I will add your submission to the mix, but I was really hoping you would expand on his past some and prep a sheet similar to what the others had done.




Right-oh, I just don't know how to make those spiffy "Show" buttons yet, so I didn't want to clutter up the board. I'll e-mail you a more detailed background; it will be coming from my home address of raccie (underscore) ballot (@) hotmail.etc.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 17, 2006)

I don't mind it not being spoilered out, so if you want to just post it up here on the boards that is fine, or e-mailing it is fine.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 17, 2006)

*BACKGROUND*

Quaestio Veritas's life began as many do in Cauldron: his mother birthing him in the single room the family called home while his father was toiling away to make rent. He wasn't the first child born to Iain and Joanna, but he was the first to make it out of infancy alive -- and the last. The extra mouth made it even more of a struggle to make ends meet, but all through his childhood he never heard his parents complain; they merely shouldered the burden and moved on, and this was one of two things that profoundly influenced Quaestio's personal outlook.

The other was the amount of time he spent out of the house. Three people to one room, even when they were all working, was too many, and Quaestio took to spending more and more time wandering the streets, taking in the sights and sounds that Cauldron had to offer. He spent hour upon hour alone amongst the concentric rings that defined the city, until at age 13 he realized he wasn't really alone after all. The spirit of the city was with him. And it spoke to him.

It called itself Urbanus, although he preferred to think of it as Cauldron, and it led him to a woman almost three times his age -- a woman to whom Urbanus had been speaking since she was Quaestio's age, for Urbanus was a young deity, and it preferred the company of youths. This woman, who called herself the Daughter of the City and never told Quaestio her name, taught him about Cauldron, Urbanus, and the world outside the city. And, slowly, without him realizing it, about himself.

Three years into his apprenticeship the plague struck Cauldron. Quaestio and the Daughter worked against it in the city centre, where most priests declined to visit, until eventually the sickness claimed the Daughter and left Quaestio alone. He continued their good works, however, earning a reputation amongst the poor and downtrodden for his tireless willingness to help -- and an unwarranted reputation as a troublemaker amongst those more interested in maintaining the status quo.

It's been seven years since the plague, now, and Quaestio still serves the voice that first spoke to him a decade before. He visits with his parents on occasion, and can usually be found travelling the concentric streets of Cauldron, assisting those in need and helping to maintain the sometimes ugly beauty of his city.

*DESCRIPTION*

Quaestio Veritas stands slightly below average height for a human, probably attributable to the poor diet he had growing up. He is slim but wiry -- a body built more for speed than power, trained by necessity rather than design. His face is slightly pockmarked from having survived the plague that claimed the Daughter of the City, so he is not a handsome man by any means, but he has a strength of personality and character that draws people to him anyway. His eyes are a dark brown, while his hair is lighter with streaks of blonde in it.

All too aware of the dangers that can lurk within the city, and feeling compelled to help should he come across a citizen in trouble, he will often wear his armour when making his rounds of the city, his heavy mace hanging from his side. He has a working relationship with the members of the guard who frequent the inner rings, and as such they tend to turn a blind eye to the fact that he is dressed for trouble.

His holy symbol is prominently displayed around his neck, although many people whom he meets do not recognize it.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Liracor has just recently arrived in Cauldron, and is at the Drunken
> Morkoth attempting to recruit adventurers to explore Bagrain's tower,
> in hopes of finding some remnant of his ancestor's past.




Although it would distract him some from his normal rounds, Quaestio would definitely be interested in learning more about the man responsible for the creation and flourishment of his beloved Cauldron.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> After his parents were murdered by someone he's yet to hear about, he was taken under the wing of an old man, an old man who knew the city upside down.




I wonder if the old man and the Daughter of the City knew each other... They certainly both seem to have ties to the ins and outs of Cauldron.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 17, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> > Originally Posted by Land Outcast
> > After his parents were murdered by someone he's yet to hear about, he was taken under the wing of an old man, an old man who knew the city upside down.
> 
> 
> ...




More than welcome; the old man disappeared seven years ago (from the sewers, maybe he's on the surface) though... of course, there's plenty of possible reasons for that


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> He continued their good works, however, earning a reputation amongst the poor and downtrodden for his tireless willingness to help -- and an unwarranted reputation as a troublemaker amongst those more interested in maintaining the status quo.




As Quaestio seems very involved in the city's rights-and-wrong, he may have been one of the instrumental town clerics to draw up the upcry against Weapon's "imprisionment;" after all, most of those "entertained" were the self same elite who desire no change.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 17, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> More than welcome; the old man disappeared seven years ago (from the sewers, maybe he's on the surface) though... of course, there's plenty of possible reasons for that




The plague struck 7 years ago, as well, and that's what took the Daughter's life.... Coincidence?


----------



## Kafkonia (May 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> As Quaestio seems very involved in the city's rights-and-wrong, he may have been one of the instrumental town clerics to draw up the upcry against Weapon's "imprisionment;" after all, most of those "entertained" were the self same elite who desire no change.




I could definitely see Quaestio involved in that, although given that he has no church to back him up, he might not have been at the forefront simply due to a lack of any sort of "pull."


----------



## Land Outcast (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by Kafkonia
I wonder if the old man and the Daughter of the City knew each other... They certainly both seem to have ties to the ins and outs of Cauldron.

More than welcome; the old man disappeared seven years ago (from the sewers, maybe he's on the surface) though... of course, there's plenty of possible reasons for that

Originally Posted by Kafkonia
The plague struck 7 years ago, as well, and that's what took the Daughter's life.... Coincidence?

Hum... then, the Daughter would be one of those important people the Old Man introduced to me, someone who knew the city as he did... that would be the first person I'd seek after going back to the surface; and perhaps peple would point me towards A man of dark brown eyes, and brown hair with streaks of blonde...

Sounds good to me.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I could definitely see Quaestio involved in that, although given that he has no church to back him up, he might not have been at the forefront simply due to a lack of any sort of "pull."




True, but a large enough public outcry, in part stirred up by their local troublemaker, would turn some heads.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 17, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Hum... then, the Daughter would be one of those important people the Old Man introduced to me, someone who knew the city as he did... that would be the first person I'd seek after going back to the surface; and perhaps peple would point me towards A man of dark brown eyes, and brown hair with streaks of blonde...




I like. This definitely holds promise; Quaestio would definitely want to help him out as best as he could, and since the Daughter was so reticent about herself, he'd also be interested in learning about anyone she may have kept company with before he met her -- such as the Old Man.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> True, but a large enough public outcry, in part stirred up by their local troublemaker, would turn some heads.




Looks like we're getting a pretty meshed backstory going on here.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> The image of the surly barbarian and the petite albino knocking back ales at the Drunken Morkoth is classic.
> 
> Have a hang over? Not a problem as with a cure minor wounds, you would be right as rain once again.



 True, but we still have limits... we can't drink all our money away.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True, but we still have limits... we can't drink all our money away.




Isn't that why you go adventuring?


----------



## Phyrrus (May 18, 2006)

*Approved*

Flannad- Whisper Gnome Rogue 1 (Legildur)
Othmar Grindle - Human Diviner Wiz 1 (Touched in the Head Trait) (Malvoisin)
Liracor Surabar- Duskblade1 (Scion of Surabar trait) (Question)
Arak Oathsworn- Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert (Nobility trait) (Whizbang)
Dowlee Meriweather- Halfling Favored Soul (Jdvn1)
Remen- Human Barbarian (Land Outcast)(Mark of the Beast trait)

*Alt roster*
KaintheSeeker
Quaestio- Human City Cleric (Kafkonia)
Weapon- Warforged Fighter (Stonegod)
Josha- Human warlock (Demon Scarred trait) (Mimic)

This choice was definately not an easy one to make, and because of that fact I am willing to start a side campaign for the three of you. Cauldron is a big place, and while the focus of the campaign will be on the others, I think I can work something in for you as well. The threads would be different, but from time to time the actions of one group might make the notice of the other. 

I wish I could have kept everyone in and just made one mega-party, but there just wasn't any way.

I will work on getting the first post up and out by early afternoon tomorrow and will make a RG thread at the same time. Thank you all again for the outstanding chars, as anytime you dread having to not use them you know it is a great char.


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

I suspected this would be the case once Dowlee and Remen got together; Weapon was a little redundant. I'll stick around to see what develops.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 18, 2006)

Nice, good to know, also would be important: to post the links to the IC and RG in the first post of the OOC thread.

On another note:


> from time to time the actions of one group might make the notice of the other.



 Now, that I admit would be pretty cool... hum... (Thinking about the possibilities of doing something similar with PnP games... I'd just have to get a second group  )


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Now, that I admit would be pretty cool... hum... (Thinking about the possibilities of doing something similar with PnP games... I'd just have to get a second group  )




It is a bit difficult to do in RL, as you cannot really enforce how far one gets w/o rate limiting the other. I'd imagine it would be less difficult in PbP (just stop posting )


----------



## Land Outcast (May 18, 2006)

[flashback] 
I remember we once made a looong session with another group, a urban roleplay-heavy adventure which we managed to finish in 12 hours.
It was amazing, my best gaming experience ever. 3 DMs, at the beggining it was a DM for each of the two groups, but they would eventually get split and the third DM take some people.
Not knowing what the others were up to gave strong support to the game.
We were moving around the house (RL) like mad... 
[/flashback]

But that is most certainly not going to repeat, the other group broke up; and here in Uruguay, you'd be optimistic if you stated that getting to know people who know roleplaying games is nigh-impossible.

Luckily for me, I do have a gaming group here, and at ENworld  .


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> This choice was definately not an easy one to make, and because of that fact I am willing to start a side campaign for the three of you. Cauldron is a big place, and while the focus of the campaign will be on the others, I think I can work something in for you as well. The threads would be different, but from time to time the actions of one group might make the notice of the other.




If you're up for running it, I'm definitely up for playing in it.  It's an honour that you'd even consider doing that.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2006)

Thanks! Nifty stuff. And I can certainly see the possibility of crossing paths with Quaestio at some point. I wish I'd thought of having a paladin of Urbanus!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Hey all!

I just wanted to say, this looks like a great group.  I'm stoked about this game.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Yay!  


			
				Phyrrus said:
			
		

> I wish I could have kept everyone in and just made one mega-party, but there just wasn't any way.



I've been in one PbP game that had a huge party (I think 10 or so?). It was kind of painful, though the GM did a better job of it than I expected. PbP games increase little problems exponentially, and coordinating that many people is tough.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've been in one PbP game that had a huge party (I think 10 or so?). It was kind of painful, though the GM did a better job of it than I expected. PbP games increase little problems exponentially, and coordinating that many people is tough.



I'm doing that currently, with 10 players about to become 11 or 12. Let me just say, the day they started turning on each other and essentially began to divide into two warring camps (their characters, not the players) was a wonderful relief for me, despite the fact that it'd normally be a nightmare to have happen in a game. Smaller is definitely better in D&D.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 18, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Thanks! Nifty stuff. And I can certainly see the possibility of crossing paths with Quaestio at some point. I wish I'd thought of having a paladin of Urbanus!




If you do feel strongly about trading out who he follows I am okay with that, but I think that will require a reworking of your history some. Urbanus will not be so widely known that he has a strong established order of paladins under him at this time.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 18, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> If you're up for running it, I'm definitely up for playing in it.  It's an honour that you'd even consider doing that.




I am definately interested in trying it, as with the backdrop already in place all I need to do is shuffle one or two things over from there or there and it should work pretty easily.

Although if Mimic doesn't go in for it then I would have to do a little bit of recruiting for you guys to stay balanced.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 18, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey all!
> 
> I just wanted to say, this looks like a great group.  I'm stoked about this game.




I am as well, I really think the mixture the groups have will be a good one and by sharing the same backdrop, if at sometime the parties need to merge for something/someone, then it won't be a stretch there either.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> If you do feel strongly about trading out who he follows I am okay with that, but I think that will require a reworking of your history some. Urbanus will not be so widely known that he has a strong established order of paladins under him at this time.



Nah, I thought of that and came to the same conclusion. And there's nothing that says he can't discover Urbanus later.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Nah, I thought of that and came to the same conclusion. And there's nothing that says he can't discover Urbanus later.




Especially if he should run into Quaestio.


----------



## Mimic (May 18, 2006)

I'm in. 

I didn't think my chances at getting in the main party were that good considering some of the excellent back stories so I'll jump at this.

*motions Kafkonia and Stonegod over*

"Ok, here's the plan. We wait until they have cleaned out the dungeon and then we jump them and take all the loot."


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Ok, here's the plan. We wait until they have cleaned out the dungeon and then we jump them and take all the loot."




I knew you couldn't trust a Warlock. 

So Weapon and Quaestio have a tenuous connection in their back story. As your character recently returned to town, any thoughts on how we know each other? Perhaps your came into the store after hearing rumors about the Construct Conundrums, thinking you might find something to watch your back during your hunt? Just some ideas.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2006)

Land Outcast,

Although we won't be adventuring together (at least at first) I'd still like to keep the connection between our respective characters and their mentors, if that's all right with you.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 18, 2006)

Of course, that even gives us a reason to interact eventually in the future.


----------



## Mimic (May 18, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> So Weapon and Quaestio have a tenuous connection in their back story. As your character recently returned to town, any thoughts on how we know each other? Perhaps your came into the store after hearing rumors about the Construct Conundrums, thinking you might find something to watch your back during your hunt? Just some ideas.




That sounds pretty good to me


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty good to me



There we go, then. The Cauldron Three! Now with Improved Weapon Power!(TM)

Well, I'm ready when everyone else is.


----------



## Phyrrus (May 19, 2006)

Sorry everyone, but I had a killer migraine tonight and couldn't stand to look at the monitor for more than five minutes at the time.

Look for an intro post tomorrow after I get off work.

Sorry again everybody.


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

No problems. After all, if you don't have your health, you don't have anything. 

Been reading the Princess Bride, I have...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 19, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Sorry everyone, but I had a killer migraine tonight and couldn't stand to look at the monitor for more than five minutes at the time.
> 
> Look for an intro post tomorrow after I get off work.
> 
> Sorry again everybody.



No worries. Get better.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 19, 2006)

Get better, migraines are -one of those known as- *TEH suck*  
Seriously, gey better


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2006)

Take as long as you need! I want my GMs to be in good moods.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2006)

By the way, my character sheet currently accounts for 125gp. I should have 200gp (5d4x10), so I need to add 75gp.

I don't currently have plans to buy anything though.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

No prob, Phyrrus!  I'm here and ready to go whenever you feel up to it!


----------



## Phyrrus (May 19, 2006)

*IC Thread*

For some reason I can't make a clean link, so here is the not so tidy link to the IC thread.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2837294#post2837294

I know it is short, but wanted to let you guys set your own scene and we could go from there.

Group Two look for something from me tomorrow, as I need to track down the first module I want to use with you. Also if you happen to know of a fourth who might want in with you guys let me know and bring him/her over.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 23, 2006)

I'll be gone from the 23rd to the 28th, in NYC (first time ever!  )


----------



## Malvoisin (May 23, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll be gone from the 23rd to the 28th, in NYC (first time ever!  )




Hey, have a good time!


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Group Two look for something from me tomorrow, as I need to track down the first module I want to use with you.



Still waiting. 



			
				Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Also if you happen to know of a fourth who might want in with you guys let me know and bring him/her over.



You might have to recruit manually; I'm not sure of anyone else who didn't already try to be recruited here already.


----------



## Question (May 25, 2006)

Slightly confused here, anyone know where Phy went?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Sorry, I haven't heard a thing from him.

Here's to hoping he returns soon.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I'm not sure what happened with Phyrrus, but I am considering a possibility. I would be willing to take over DM's spot in this game, if everyone is interested. I would have to have Othmar bow out, and recruit a new arcane caster, but I am fine with that.

This just seems like a good group of players, and I hate to see this game die before it ever gets a chance. If Phyrrus was to later return, I would be willing to step aside and allow him to take things over once more.

You folks interested in this?


----------



## Legildur (May 28, 2006)

Mmmm.  I hate to think that there is something holding Phyrrus up so that he couldn't at least let us know....  And it smacks of mutiny     But yeah, thanks for the offer Malvoisin, I guess I'd rather play than let a so far well organised game go under.  Count me in.  But let's leave it a few days heh?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Mmmm.  I hate to think that there is something holding Phyrrus up so that he couldn't at least let us know....  And it smacks of mutiny     But yeah, thanks for the offer Malvoisin, I guess I'd rather play than let a so far well organised game go under.  Count me in.  But let's leave it a few days heh?




Agreed, I don't want to rush into anything either. I'd prefer that Phyrrus return to DM this thing as originally intended. We can wait a while.

No mutiny intended.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 28, 2006)

Sure Sirrah'!

Nae mutiny here, nothin' tae see here 
*Throws the match through the window and starts re-constructing the beds*

---
How much time should we give to Phyrrus? one week?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey, have a good time!



 That I did! 

So, uh, what did I miss? New GM? I'm up for whatever I can get.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That I did!
> 
> So, uh, what did I miss? New GM? I'm up for whatever I can get.




No new GM as of yet, but I have expressed interest in picking up the mantle if Phyrrus does not return.


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2006)

But you'll still need a new arcane member; so you'll need to do another call if needed.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> But you'll still need a new arcane member; so you'll need to do another call if needed.




You're absolutely right. If we create a concensus here that a new DM is needed, I would first advertise to recruit a new arcane caster. Unless there is someone already reading this thread who might be interested?


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> You're absolutely right. If we create a concensus here that a new DM is needed, I would first advertise to recruit a new arcane caster. Unless there is someone already reading this thread who might be interested?




I'm already interested (as I am in the currently even more Limbo'd second group), but I'll wait and see what happens with Phy to be fair.


----------



## Legildur (May 30, 2006)

You could put out a call for an alternate?


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2006)

Mal would have to start a new thread, as Mal doesn't have control over this one.

But again, this is all tenative. We wait first.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 30, 2006)

So, who wants to decide on an arbitrary amount of time to wait? Two weeks? A month?


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2006)

I've seen one other person posit a week (one of the current players). As I am currently in team Beta, I wouldn't count me as a voting member, but I would recommend at least another week (for a total of 3 weeks of absence).


----------



## Land Outcast (May 31, 2006)

05/19/06 last time Phyrrus was seen here
12 days have passed.

I say then that in two days and a week from now (06/09/06), we declare him _missing_.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

So, a total of three weeks? Fine by me.


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2006)

3 weeks works for me and seems fair.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2006)

I vote we just all attack each other in the alley!


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2006)

If we do, then Flannad will simply melt into the shadows and slink away.....


----------



## Land Outcast (May 31, 2006)

Tsk.

---

Anybody tried sending a mail to him?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2006)

Three weeks seems to be the consensus, so I'll lend my voice in support of that time frame as well.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Tsk.
> 
> ---
> 
> Anybody tried sending a mail to him?



 Brilliant idea! Are you going to email him?


----------



## Land Outcast (May 31, 2006)

I'll take that as a "no"  

I'll mail him.


----------



## Question (Jun 1, 2006)

I sent a mail weeks ago.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

As I mentioned elsewhere, I don't think email works (or at least now for fully registered users).


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 1, 2006)

I had been e-mailing back and forth with Phyrrus a little bit prior to his disappearance. I have tried e-mailing him since, but I haven't received a reply.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Do we have to send out a flare?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 6, 2006)

So, three more days? :\


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2006)

I believe so, unless anyone's attempts to email him bore fruit.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 7, 2006)

Malvosin, are you still disposed to take on the game?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 7, 2006)

Sure thing, I should be good for this one.

stonegod, you got a character ready?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

Got a few ideas; I'll flesh them out tonight.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll use the rules set out by Phy, but since I have the opprotunity to fill any holes people percieve, let me know if there are any requests.

One think I notice is that we do not have any real social monsters, in addition to missing out on the big area effect spells. Does anyone have any plans to be the "face"? If not, and if Mal allows it, I could look @ a psion (seer or telepath) for some social skills [w/ backup psokinetic boomage].

What are your thoughts on psionics, Mal? Should I focus on just pure arcane?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 7, 2006)

On socials:
Not direct face of the party, but I'm going for the information gatherer (I admit: I only have +2, coming from cross class ranks, but after the first level I'll continue with Urban Ranger if lady luck smiles and I survive)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

Whizbang's paladin and Jdvn1 both have some diplomacy, so I can leave that to them as well if they wish.

I'll await Malvoisin's ruling on psionics (Phy didn't allow them initially, don't know about Mal) before char genning.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, very little Diplomacy over here, but that's okay.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 7, 2006)

stonegod, I'd be willing to accept a psionic character from you. I admit that my knowledge on the rules is a little shaky, but I'm willing to learn.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank'ye, sai. Most of the important details are over the SRD (I use the Hypertext d20 SRD myself), though _Complete Psionics_ has some nice options.

I'll look at creating something tonight/tomorrow (have some guests over in an hour).


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

*Jon Telnbalm, Touched by the Voices*

Here is my telepath concept. Does social skills and direct mental damage; will get some energy damage powers as he levels. Everything except for the feat Focused Skill User is from SRD psionics. Jon has the Touched in the Head trait to represent the voices in his head.

[SBLOCK=Concept]A priest who is suddendly touched in head---can hear voices. Eventually learns of this psionic power, and travels to understand it more. Is chosen to become an Elan, and returns home many years after leaving. Still trying to understand and master his power.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Jon Telnbalm, Telepath 1]*Jon Telnbalm, CR 1* (XP 0)
Male elan psion [telepath] 1
N medium aberration
*Init* -1; *Senses* Listen +0, Spot +0
*Languages* Celestial, Common, Draconic, Elven, Infernal

*AC *13*, touch 9, flat-footed 14*; *includes _inertial armor_
*hp* 8 (1 HD)
*Fort* +0, *Ref* -1, *Will* +3; resistance, touched in the head

*Speed* 30 ft.
*Ranged* light crossbow -1 (1d8/19-20) or
*Melee* club -1 (1d6-1) or
*Melee* dagger -1 (1d4-1/19-20)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -1
*Special Actions* resilience, resistance
*Psion Powers Known* (ML 1th, 6pp):

1st—_attraction_ (DC 15), _inertial armor_, _mind thrust_ (DC 15)

*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 8, Con 10, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 14
*SQ* naturally psionic, repletion
*Feats *Focused Skill user (Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive), Psionic Body
*Skills* Bluff +5 (+7 while psionically focused), Concentration +4, Diplomacy +5 (+7 while psionically focused), Knowledge: psionics +8, Knowledge: religion +6, Knowledge: the planes +5, Psicraft +8, Sense motive +3 (+5 when psionically focused)
*Possessions* club, dagger, light crossbow with 20 bolts, 2 belt pouches, courtier's outfit with jewelry, scroll case, 3 torches, 27.97 gp; 14.5 lbs

*Resilience (Su):* When Jon takes damage, he can, as an immediate action, reduce the damage he is about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point he spends (2 hp/1pp maximum).
*Naturally Psionic (Ex):* Jon, an an elan, gains +2pp
*Resistance (Su):* Jon, as an immediate action, can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of his next action.
*Repletion (Su):* If Jon spends 1 power point, he does not need to eat or drink for 24 hours. 
*Touched in the Head (Ex):* Jon gains a +1 bonus on all saving throws against mind-affecting effects, save for those that cause confusion or insanity. Due to his inability to concentrate for long periods, he suffers a -1 penalty to all Wisdom based skill checks.

[SBLOCK=Showing My Work]Init: -1 Dex

AC: +4 from _inertial armor_, -1 Dex

HP: 4 from class + 4 from Psionic Body (2 psionic feats)

Fort: 0 base + 0 Con, Ref: 0 base - 1 Dex, Will: 2 base + 1 Wis

PP: 2 from class + 2 from race + 2 from Int

Abilities: Str 8 (0pts), Dex 8 (0pts), Con 10 (2pts), Int 18 (16 pts), Wis 12 (2 pts), Chr 16 (10 pts) -2 race

Feats: Psionic Body (1st: Gives +2 hp/psionic feat), Focused Skill User (Psion 1 bonus:+2 to 3 skills when psi focused)

Skills: Bluff: 3 ranks + 2 Chr, Concentration: 4 ranks + 0 Con, Diplomacy: 3 ranks + 2 chr, Knowledge: Psionics 4 ranks + 4 Int, Knowledge: Religion 2 ranks + 4 Int, Knowledge: The Plane 1 rank + 4 Int, Psicraft: 4 ranks + 4 Int, Sense Motive: 3 ranks + 1 Wis - 1 Touched in the Head[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Background]Jon was born and raised in Cauldron. His family was not wealthy, but not poor either. From birth, something marked Jon as different. He could _sense_ things about people. This oddness eventually forced his parents to send him to the Temple of Wee Jas, who assumed he was touched by magic.

Jon was well on becoming a priest. No one knew (or told him) why he had strange gifts, and he adjusted to his priestly life well. But, as he grew older, the voices in his head became stronger and stronger until he could hardly hear anything else. He spent more and more of his time delving into the Church's secret lore, trying to find out what had happened to him. He found it in books forbidden---we was touched by psionic power.

Jon left the order, trying to find others like him who could train him to control the voices. He find them---a secretive group of immortal psions, elans. They agreed to teach him, but he would have to become like them to do so. Jon never looked back.

That was 25 years ago. Jon has finally brought the voices mostly under control, and now returns to the place of his birth to began life were he started off. Much has changed, not only himself. Since he has not apparantly aged since leaving, he doubts his former "collegues" at the Temple of Wee Jas would recognize him, but he is taken no chances. He poses as a itinerant tutor and companion to the wealthy, using their wealth and resources to delve more into his abilities.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Personality and Appearance]Jon looks like he did 25 years ago---he appears to be a young, red-headed man in his mid-twenties with sharp green eyes. He has a warm and trusting face that makes you want to trust him, though he always seems just a bit distracted, as if noticing something at a distance.[/SBLOCK]

Development: Looking to either psion uncarnate or thrallheard PrCs. I'm making the assumption that as a temple of _magic_, that the Wee Jas clergy did not really want to promote Jon has a psionisist; that does not mean they have anything against psionics in general.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

stonegod, at a glance, I think your character looks good.  I like the concept and background.  I'll need to look over the crunch, and see if it all adds up, but so far, so good.

I think your assumptions about the Church of Wee Jas are on the money.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Roll Call!

We are nearly at the agreed-upon time of 3 weeks since Phyrrus' last appearance on these boards. I am making preparations to go ahead and relaunch as DM.

I would like the roster of players to check in, just to confirm that you are all still here, and still want to play in this game.

Legildur: Flannad- Whisper Gnome Rogue
Question: Liracor Surabar- Human Duskblade (Scion of Surabar trait)
Whizbang Dustyboots: Arak Oathsworn- Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert (Nobility trait)
Jdvn1: Dowlee Meriweather- Halfling Favored Soul
Land Outcast: Remen - Human Barbarian (Mark of the Beast trait)
stonegod: Jon Telnbalm - Elan Telepath (Touched in the Head trait)


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 8, 2006)

"Remen's the name. I know this jungle, The City is my home"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

Strangely enough, I still seem to be here.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

I have created a Rogue's Gallery thread for your character sheets:

Phyrric Legacy - Shackled City RG

Please post your completed sheets there.
Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

Will you be creating a new IC and OCC thread (so they are under your control)? And is Jon accepted officially then?

I like "Phyrric legacy", btw.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Will you be creating a new IC and OCC thread (so they are under your control)? And is Jon accepted officially then?
> 
> I like "Phyrric legacy", btw.




I will indeed be creating a new IC and OOC thread.  Keep watching this thread for the details.

Jon is accepted conceptually, but please hold off on copying him over to the Rogue's Gallery until I can approve all the stats.

All other players can go ahead and copy their characters to the RG now.


----------



## Question (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay posted


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

Question, I don't see your PCs sheet over in the Rogue's Gallery.

???


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Jon is accepted conceptually, but please hold off on copying him over to the Rogue's Gallery until I can approve all the stats.



Not a problem. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

BTW: Wizards just started doing a Everything you wanted to know about psionics but were too afraid to ask sort of thing, though its pretty superficial so far.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

Fixed a bug in Jon: Focused Skill User is +2, not +3, when psionically focused.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 9, 2006)

Still here.  I'll find Flannad and post to him the new RG thread.

Edit: Done.


----------



## Question (Jun 9, 2006)

I didnt notice the anti-flood limit prevneted me from posting the sheet, its there now.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm here too!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Great, that's everyone but Whizbang!

Where you at, Mr. Dustyboots?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

He was here yesterday, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> He was here yesterday, as far as I can tell.




On the boards, true, but he hasn't popped in on this thread in some time.

I'll put out an A.P.B.

edit: No I won't, I forgot this isn't my thread.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

Mal: I've updated Jon's "Showing My Work" section to clearly indicated how I calculated power points and feats. If you need anything else, let me know.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 9, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> On the boards, true, but he hasn't popped in on this thread in some time.
> 
> I'll put out an A.P.B.
> 
> edit: No I won't, I forgot this isn't my thread.



Well, this could be a good time to kick off your new thread and include the APB for Whizbang in the title?

And link to it from this thread, and we'll all follow soon enough and hopefully he'll see his name in lights and drop in.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Well, this could be a good time to kick off your new thread and include the APB for Whizbang in the title?
> 
> And link to it from this thread, and we'll all follow soon enough and hopefully he'll see his name in lights and drop in.




One step ahead of you, Legildur! 

Everyone, I'm going to close out this thread now, and redirect you here!

I've copied over all the information about Cauldron, and added a little graphic embellishment of my own.

See you there!


----------



## Legildur (Jun 10, 2006)

LOL! Yes, I saw after I had posted that you had started the new thread.  And just let me add, thanks for taking over.  And Phyrrus, if you make it back, thanks for starting all this off, and I hope that whatever it is that has kept you away is none to serious (or, if it is a she, that it's really serious   )


----------

